# Major Design Speculation



## sbiller

Updated 1/6/2012: Added yes/no list for features included in the 20.2 release.

I thought I would start a thread where we could start speculating about what is coming next (early next year). I will keep this post updated with any speculation you'll care to share with me. I will include your TCF ID in the list so we can see if there is any consensus.











*Yes* *HDUI Completion including HD Guide* (sbiller, smbaker, DrewG5, innocentfreak)
*No* *HD Netflix User Experience (Ux)* with queue management, subtitles, surround sound, 1080p, see what's HD (sbiller, Lars_J, DrewG5)
*No* *HD Amazon Instant Ux with Prime Streaming* Support (sbiller, smbaker, DrewG5)
*No* *HD YouTube Ux*, 720p and 1080p, improved management of user ID (sbiller, Lars_J, DrewG5)
*No* *Multiple User Profile Support* for My Shows, Season Passes, Suggestions, etc. (sbiller)
*No* *Twitter integration* (sbiller)
*No* *Facebook integration* (sbiller)
*Yes* *Android 2nd Screen App* support (sbiller)
*No* *Vudu Support* (sbiller)
*Yes* *Hulu Plus integrated in search* (sbiller)
*Yes* *Multi-Room Streaming (MRS)* including network performance testing to confirm that consumer network is adequate to support streaming(johnner1999, zowwie85)
*No* *HDUI Parental Controls* // (SullyND, CoxInPHX, sbiller)
*Yes* *2x+ speed improvement on HDUI* (sbiller)
*No* *Screen Saver for paused recordings* (CoxInPHX)
*No* *Longer/Selectable Live TV Buffer* (CoxInPHX)
*No* *Improved Conflict Management* (conflicts show in ToDo List with ability to change priority for one showing) (CoxInPHX)
*Yes* *Guide indicates upcoming scheduled recordings* (CoxInPHX)
*No* *Auto Padding when Tuner Available* (time selectable) (CoxInPHX)
*No* *Overlapping padding when Tuner does not change channels* (CoxInPHX)
*No* *Cooperative Scheduling* between 2 Premieres (CoxInPHX)
*No* *Get Glue Social Integration* (appleye1)
*Yes* *Mini-Guide while watching live TV* similar to what's available on VMED and FiOS (sbiller)
*No* *HME App store* leveraging remote servers, not local PCs (DrewG5)
*No* *Chumby Apps* (TerpBE)
*No* *Teach TiVo* to radically improve suggestion generation and handling (sbiller)
*No* *TiVo Suggestions Grouping* to improve management of TiVo suggestions (sbiller)
*No* *User defined folders* for My Shows (sbiller)
*No* *Streaming network test* that tests the local network to determine streaming support levels (sbiller)


----------



## smbaker

3DUI, operating at approximately 10% of the speed of the current HDUI. 

The biggest new thing I would like to see is Prime support. I hope you're right on that. 

As far as old items, I'd like to see the HDUI completed. Every screen. I have a reasonable expectation they will do this.


----------



## Lars_J

- I'd love to see a better Netflix UI, with search and queue management. This would be my #1 request. (Being able to see what is available in HD would be nice too)

- A Youtube update that actually allowed us to view 720p and 1080p video - AND didn't log me out every time!

- Please, no social media integration! Don't give them ideas. I use my TiVo to view content, not tweet/post about it.

If I got that, I'd be happy. Anything else would be gravy, Ple


----------



## johnner1999

Streaming


----------



## zowwie85

For those of us with cable service that sets EVERYTHING 0x02 "just because they can," it's a pain to have to watch something in a different room (or use Slingbox) because that's where it was recorded.


----------



## SullyND

Kidzone HD


----------



## sbiller

johnner1999 said:


> Streaming


I think we will get the streaming before the major update but I've added it to the list.


----------



## tomhorsley

Well, if you start a year back and extrapolate forward to next year, you'd have to speculate that absolutely nothing noticeable will happen in the next year.


----------



## CoxInPHX

I won't repeat what already has been listed. Is this a Wish List too?

HDUI Parental Controls (should be included in HDUI Completion)
Screen Saver for paused recordings
1Hr Live Buffer/Tuner (or selectable 1/2Hr or 1Hr)
Better Conflict Management (Conflicts show in the To Do List with ability to change priority for one showing)
Guide indicates upcoming scheduled recordings
Auto Padding when Tuner Available (Time selectable)
Overlapping Padding when Tuner does not change channels
Cooperative Scheduling between 2 Premieres


----------



## sbiller

CoxInPHX said:


> I won't repeat what already has been listed. Is this a Wish List too?
> 
> HDUI Parental Controls (should be included in HDUI Completion)
> Screen Saver for paused recordings
> 1Hr Live Buffer/Tuner (or selectable 1/2Hr or 1Hr)
> Better Conflict Management (Conflicts show in the To Do List with ability to change priority for one showing)
> Guide indicates upcoming scheduled recordings
> Auto Padding when Tuner Available (Time selectable)
> Overlapping Padding when Tuner does not change channels
> Cooperative Scheduling between 2 Premieres


This is not a wish list. This is speculation as to what the TCF community thinks will be included in the next major release.


----------



## sbiller

tomhorsley said:


> Well, if you start a year back and extrapolate forward to next year, you'd have to speculate that absolutely nothing noticeable will happen in the next year.


I will put you down as someone who thinks the Premiere platform is dead and TiVo will not release any new features next year.


----------



## sbiller

sbiller said:


> I think we will get the streaming before the major update but I've added it to the list.


Looks like we will have to wait until the major release before getting MRS on our retail units. 

https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/147674162633248768


----------



## slowbiscuit

sbiller said:


> I will put you down as someone who thinks the Premiere platform is dead and TiVo will not release any new features next year.


Sadly, what Tivo posts on Twitter means very little based on the Premiere track record so far, so it's not dead but it's certainly not pining for the fjords (old Python joke).

You can speculate about new features all you want, but it's really a waste of time and there's a zillion other wishlist threads here anyway. Hop over to Coffee House forum and see for yourself.


----------



## sbiller

slowbiscuit said:


> Sadly, what Tivo posts on Twitter means nothing based on the Premiere track record so far, so it's not dead but it's certainly not pining for the fjords (old Python joke).
> 
> You can speculate about new features all you want, but it's really a waste of time.


Actually. Margret on Twitter has been quite accurate on just about everything she's responded to on Twitter. Sure, she's made a few mistakes but overall I would say that 90%+ of what she's posted has been accurate. I would recommend that you stop monitoring this thread since its meaningless to you and as you put it, is a "waste of time".


----------



## slowbiscuit

Agreed, enjoy your fantasy.


----------



## hillyard

improve guide info. No social media crap


----------



## appleye1

On the social media front I think there's a good chance they'll integrate GetGlue.  DirecTv is adding it to their set-top boxes and it's a good fit for Tivo as well. (Not that I like the idea *at all* mind you, I just think it's an idea that's probably getting some traction with Tivo.)


----------



## tomhorsley

Hey, if they want to integrate social networking, how about adding a custom TV centric social network where people who are watching live TV can alert the TiVo scheduling software of changes in schedules due to breaking news, long winded politicians, sports events, etc. That might be the first useful social network ever created.


----------



## DrewG5

Here is what I would like to see;

1) HDUI Completion - this includes HD Guide IMHO

2) HD HME APPS - (Hulu, NetFlix, Vudu etc) Yes tivo premiere can run them, the iPhone 3G could so don't fool your self a remote computer or server can do the heavy lifting. 

3) HME app store with active development using, remote servers not local PC's
*Social networking integration (Facebook, Twitter, Get Glue) only if done like Boxee not a full interface to read and, post from only collect media likes of friends as recommendations, and post them as well using the thumbs up/down rating system. 

TiVo can do an a lot with this platform, it has plenty of power, more so than other DVR's that have been on the market from other vendors its a matter of listening to the user community and, active aggressive advertising of the product and, offering things that truly make TiVo a huge cut above the rest.


----------



## aaronwt

tomhorsley said:


> Hey, if they want to integrate social networking, how about adding a custom TV centric social network where people who are watching live TV can alert the TiVo scheduling software of changes in schedules due to breaking news, long winded politicians, sports events, etc. That might be the first useful social network ever created.


And what happens when a bunch of people send erroneous info?
I would pass on that.


----------



## sbiller

aaronwt said:


> And what happens when a bunch of people send erroneous info?
> I would pass on that.


I think any social integration should be very subtle and essentially allow you to easily share what you are watching with your friends and followers possibly with a link to the show so a user with a TiVo could choose to add a recording to view that show. We know TiVo is doing some sort of integration with Facebook that may heavily leverage the 2nd screen app(s). I do like the idea of an integration with GetGlue.


----------



## tomhorsley

aaronwt said:


> And what happens when a bunch of people send erroneous info?
> I would pass on that.


Same thing that happens now with the erroneous data TiVo is using, your programs get clipped or not recorded at all. Unless there was an organized "Let's mess with TiVo user's day" though, I can't see this being a problem. You'd want to believe large numbers of registered TiVo users when they all independently tell you the same thing. And if some user keeps deliberately telling you the wrong thing, then you just start ignoring him.


----------



## aaronwt

tomhorsley said:


> Same thing that happens now with the erroneous data TiVo is using, your programs get clipped or not recorded at all. Unless there was an organized "Let's mess with TiVo user's day" though, I can't see this being a problem. You'd want to believe large numbers of registered TiVo users when they all independently tell you the same thing. And if some user keeps deliberately telling you the wrong thing, then you just start ignoring him.


But right now that is an extremely rare event for my TiVos to have incorrect guide data(at least with the shows I record)
Letting a bunch of people add info themselves will increase the incorrect data by alot. And the only way for it to work properly would for it to be automatic, and if it's automatic with erroneous info then I get screwed. While right now that has happened to me only a handful of times in ten years with the current guide data.


----------



## sbiller

aaronwt said:


> But right now that is an extremely rare event for my TiVos to have incorrect guide data(at least with the shows I record)
> Letting a bunch of people add info themselves will increase the incorrect data by alot. And the only way for it to work properly would for it to be automatic, and if it's automatic with erroneous info then I get screwed. While right now that has happened to me only a handful of times in ten years with the current guide data.


Over in the UK on the CableForum --> http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/11/ they are talking quite a bit about a dynamic EPG. It would be awesome if TiVo and Tribune could figure out a way to make a reliable dynamic EPG that could adjust in near-real time to program changes.


----------



## steneni

I'm not a fan of the social media integration. But anything to improve the speed of the UI and an improved Netflix UI. I see my son using Netflix on his Visio smart TV or his Xbox and it blows the Tivo away every time. Such a pity.


----------



## TerpBE

chumby


----------



## sbiller

Adding Teach TiVo to the Major Speculation List.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8866341#post8866341


----------



## davezatz

TerpBE said:


> chumby


TerpBE, Doubt it. TiVo's got their own app platform of sorts and the Chumby apps on the Insiginia TV are via Best Buy's relationship with the company.

Sam, As far as "early" 2012 for a "major" update... we'll I've been a customer long enough to not hold my breath. I think several of these things will come to pass, like a completed HDUI and updated Netflix app, but I'm not banking on any specific time frame. It'll arrive when it arrives.

Some other thoughts. Vudu is unnecessary given Amazon's strong offering and TiVo's relationship with them. KidZone may operate somewhat differently under the new HDUI in light of those user profiles TiVo accidentally leaked. Assuming it even comes back.










I'm still waiting for a true whole-home experience. But that won't happen until the Preview is released to retail OR TiVo gives us a unified playlist with cooperative scheduling.


----------



## sbiller

davezatz said:


> TerpBE, Doubt it. TiVo's got their own app platform of sorts and the Chumby apps on the Insiginia TV are via Best Buy's relationship with the company.


Agree. I would be very surprised if TiVo brings Chumby to retail.



davezatz said:


> Sam, As far as "early" 2012 for a "major" update... we'll I've been a customer long enough to not hold my breath. I think several of these things will come to pass, like a completed HDUI and updated Netflix app, but I'm not banking on any specific time frame. It'll arrive when it arrives.


[email protected] has been pretty reliable with her tweets. I'm guessing the "major release" is pretty far along for her to actually tweet about expecting it early in 2012. Lately TiVo has been pretty good about prognostications related to items they actually have control of. I would be extremely surprised if we don't see the 16.x release in Q12012.



davezatz said:


> Some other thoughts. Vudu is unnecessary given Amazon's strong offering and TiVo's relationship with them.


Vudu is the only major content provider they are lacking right now. Personally, I'm a fan of Vudu. The quality of HDX is outstanding and I like the ability to play trailers of movies. If they can forge an agreement where Vudu is integrated into the unified search I think it would be another win for the platform.



davezatz said:


> KidZone may operate somewhat differently under the new HDUI in light of those user profiles TiVo accidentally leaked. Assuming it even comes back.


I agree it will probably act somewhat differently. I think adding KidZone to the HDUI would allow them to finally consider abandoning the SDUI.



davezatz said:


>


I had forgot about that leaked image. That along with the survey questions just released in December lead me to believe that some sort of profiles will be included in the 16.x release.



davezatz said:


> I'm still waiting for a true whole-home experience. But that won't happen until the Preview is released to retail OR TiVo gives us a unified playlist with cooperative scheduling.


I think we can still have the whole-home experience without the Preview coming to retail. I think TiVo is trying to improve the Preview experience before they release it to retail. They need iPad support, the ability to remotely start recordings, and the ability to run OTT services like Netflix and Amazon. I'm now looking for a Preview release sometime in the 2nd half of 2012.

I don't think we'll see cooperative scheduling. I think TiVo's approach is to have a home server (i.e., Elite/Q) and stream from it to secondary Premiere's and Previews. Some sort of cooperative scheduling would be very cool but I'm not sure they've figured out an innovative way to support it yet.


----------



## innocentfreak

I thought I had already replied here, but I guess not. 

I think 16.x or whatever it turns out to be will be the complete HDUI, but new features will probably come after that. This would more than likely happen after every TiVo, including MSOs, are running the same software. I believe TiVo confirmed they are working towards a consolidated platform so all boxes are running the same software just with various features enabled or disabled. 

We will see some new features that we have already seen on Virgin boxes like the marks in the HD guide, but I wouldn't expect any new feautures we haven't seen already released. 

I think once all the boxes are upgraded and there has been a good soak we will start to see some new features polled about. Most likely the MSOs will get them first. 

I would imagine the full HDUI will be available to see in private meetings under NDA at CES, but my guess is some if not all of the new screens have already been seen at previous CES meetings. If it truly is early 2012, they will probably have a TiVo running the full HDUI to play with, but again still under NDA.


----------



## sbiller

innocentfreak said:


> I thought I had already replied here, but I guess not.
> 
> I think 16.x or whatever it turns out to be will be the complete HDUI, but new features will probably come after that. This would more than likely happen after every TiVo, including MSOs, are running the same software. I believe TiVo confirmed they are working towards a consolidated platform so all boxes are running the same software just with various features enabled or disabled.
> 
> We will see some new features that we have already seen on Virgin boxes like the marks in the HD guide, but I wouldn't expect any new feautures we haven't seen already released.
> 
> I think once all the boxes are upgraded and there has been a good soak we will start to see some new features polled about. Most likely the MSOs will get them first.
> 
> I would imagine the full HDUI will be available to see in private meetings under NDA at CES, but my guess is some if not all of the new screens have already been seen at previous CES meetings. If it truly is early 2012, they will probably have a TiVo running the full HDUI to play with, but again still under NDA.


Agree that we will see most if not all of the HDUI complete with performance equivalent to Virgin's 15.2 build. I'm guessing we will see some of the core features that people have been asking for in the retail boxes first. Things like Hulu Plus integration into the search, Amazon Prime Streaming and a new Netflix client. Many of the other things we are speculating about will probably be delayed as you describe.


----------



## sbiller

Added a caveat to MRS. I think TiVo will put a test in place similar to what Vudu, Roku and other streaming boxes do to confirm the consumer's network can handle streaming. Based on the results of this test, certain streaming features will and will not be available.

This will cut down on the number of support calls related to streaming services like Amazon Prime Instant and MRS not working. I think I will add this as a separate line-item.


----------



## sbiller

Updated Kids Zone HD to Parental Controls. They have HDUI Parental Controls on Virgin Media already so I expect that this is the direction they are heading.


----------



## bmgoodman

I expect Tivo to announce "the best Tivo ever." I expect an announcement with even more buzzwords and exclamation points!!!! And I expect very few real improvements.


----------



## sbiller

I've started tracking TiVo's hype for the past three years. The linked spreadsheet currently has two categories. *Deals *and *Capabilities*. Its sorted from most recent to oldest.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0ApZGN1EG2HMRdElyUU53ZlI0TWI3MXpNdjNxT2tNOXc&output=html

~Sam


----------



## slowbiscuit

LOL, your row for 'Tivo Premiere *Launch*' is a marketing fail and not an unknown, regardless of how you try to spin it two years later. Remember it was pitched as the one box to rule them all, but has still not (and IMO, never will) live up to that. Great DVR yes, one box for all, no.


----------



## sbiller

slowbiscuit said:


> LOL, your row for 'Tivo Premiere *Launch*' is a marketing fail and not an unknown, regardless of how you try to spin it two years later. Remember it was pitched as the one box to rule them all, but has still not (and IMO, never will) live up to that. Great DVR yes, one box for all, no.


Sometimes a failure turns into a success. Calling it a failure isn't any more accurate than calling it a success. Hence the reason I assigned it an unknown rating.

Longer term I think the Premiere will be a success.


----------



## aaronwt

slowbiscuit said:


> LOL, your row for 'Tivo Premiere Launch' is a marketing fail and not an unknown, regardless of how you try to spin it two years later. Remember it was pitched as the one box to rule them all, but has still not (and IMO, never will) live up to that. Great DVR yes, one box for all, no.


There is no one box for everything and if it ever does happen it won't be great at everthing so you will still need other boxes that do a better job for certan thngs.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Doesn't change the fact that the marketing was 100% wrong, which makes the *launch *a fail according to Tivo itself.

Notice the highlighting? You might want to change your row.


----------



## TerpBE

*tivodesign TiVo Margret Schmidt
One or two cool new things coming out in the next few weeks. Stay tuned!
2 hours ago *


----------



## davezatz

HD guide and new channel bar? Maybe MRS, too?


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> HD guide and new channel bar? Maybe MRS, too?


Do you really think they would only release a partial HD update at this point? At one point it made sense, but I just see them getting more backlash if it is only one or two screens. Of course it could just be a tease for the major update which would hopefully finish the UI.

I can see MRS being part of it.


----------



## compnurd

I wonder if Direct TV coming out with there HD interface may speed things up for Tivo. We may see a gradual interface upgrade instead of a drawn out one shot update. This way Tivo is showing improvement


----------



## davezatz

innocentfreak said:


> Do you really think


Let's just say I have some idea of what's coming and don't have to think (and expect the typical staggered rollout, hence Margret's two week time frame). I'll probably have more to say later.


----------



## aaronwt

davezatz said:


> Let's just say I have some idea of what's coming and don't have to think (and expect the typical staggered rollout, hence Margret's two week time frame). I'll probably have more to say later.


Are you going to be at CES? If so will you be looking at the TiVo booth?


----------



## davezatz

aaronwt said:


> Are you going to be at CES? If so will you be looking at the TiVo booth?


I'm taking the year off from CES, but TiVo graciously keeps me in the loop from afar.


----------



## EldRick

Comcast seems to think that 480i is High Definition, and most of their content is at this lowest of standards. My TV does a LOT better at scaling than the tivo, and does not screw up the color balance and saturation when upscaling to 1080.

I'd like to see a setting like that available on the DirecTV dvrs, where the box outputs the same native resolution as the content, so that my TV can do high-grade scaling automatically.


----------



## compnurd

EldRick said:


> Comcast seems to think that 480i is High Definition, and most of their content is at this lowest of standards. My TV does a LOT better at scaling than the tivo, and does not screw up the color balance and saturation when upscaling to 1080.
> 
> I'd like to see a setting like that available on the DirecTV dvrs, where the box outputs the same native resolution as the content, so that my TV can do high-grade scaling automatically.


Direct TV Boxes have Scaled at Native Source for several years now


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> Let's just say I have some idea of what's coming and don't have to think (and expect the typical staggered rollout, hence Margret's two week time frame). I'll probably have more to say later.


Well I always figure you have an idea . MRS and any HDUI updates will be nice. It does make sense that it is only the guide and channel banner though since Virgin already has these.

Hopefully this turns out to tease for the major update then and we see a finished HDUI sooner rather than later.


----------



## EldRick

"Direct TV Boxes have Scaled at Native Source for several years now"

However, the morons removed "Native" from the Premiere series in a recent software update - a stunningly stupid decision on their part.


----------



## innocentfreak

Well TiVodesign tweeted that she might get a picture out in the next day or so.


----------



## sbiller

innocentfreak said:


> Well TiVodesign tweeted that she might get a picture out in the next day or so.


Actually she said later today! :up:


----------



## compnurd

awesome


----------



## innocentfreak

sbiller said:


> Actually she said later today! :up:


She also said she will try . I figure this way no one would be disappointed if it didn't come today.

I definitely am interested to see Zatz's post.


----------



## aadam101

davezatz said:


> TerpBE, Doubt it. TiVo's got their own app platform of sorts and the Chumby apps on the Insiginia TV are via Best Buy's relationship with the company.
> 
> Sam, As far as "early" 2012 for a "major" update... we'll I've been a customer long enough to not hold my breath. I think several of these things will come to pass, like a completed HDUI and updated Netflix app, but I'm not banking on any specific time frame. It'll arrive when it arrives.
> 
> Some other thoughts. Vudu is unnecessary given Amazon's strong offering and TiVo's relationship with them. KidZone may operate somewhat differently under the new HDUI in light of those user profiles TiVo accidentally leaked. Assuming it even comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for a true whole-home experience. But that won't happen until the Preview is released to retail OR TiVo gives us a unified playlist with cooperative scheduling.


Not sure how I missed the posting about this image. That looks fantastic. It seems to take a bit of the simplicity away but I love it anyway.

It's also interesting that they are using the term "apps"


----------



## davezatz

innocentfreak said:


> She also said she will try . I figure this way no one would be disappointed if it didn't come today.
> 
> I definitely am interested to see Zatz's post.


I'm writing now.  It'll be a short post with some positive things and some not so positive things, probably no surprises. You know how it goes. I have clearance to talk... actually, I've had it all day. But I'm waiting on my TiVo to update so I can provide some visuals.


----------



## Philmatic

Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> I'm writing now.  It'll be a short post with some positive things and some not so positive things, probably no surprises. You know how it goes. I have clearance to talk... actually, I've had it all day. But I'm waiting on my TiVo to update so I can provide some visuals.


Damn TiVo, download faster.


----------



## davezatz

innocentfreak said:


> Damn TiVo, download faster.


Still waiting for them to flip the switch... hope they do it soon, as I'm ready to move on with my evening.


----------



## sbiller

davezatz said:


> Still waiting for them to flip the switch... hope they do it soon, as I'm ready to move on with my evening.


How 'bout a hint as to what we're going to see?!?


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> Still waiting for them to flip the switch... hope they do it soon, as I'm ready to move on with my evening.





sbiller said:


> How 'bout a hint as to what we're going to see?!?


Yeah I am curious is this part of the major update, or is this something they plan on having go live in the next week or so.


----------



## sbiller

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah I am curious is this part of the major update, or is this something they plan on having go live in the next week or so.


This is something they plan on going live with in the next week or so. Typical staged roll-out.


----------



## davezatz

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah I am curious is this part of the major update, or is this something they plan on having go live in the next week or so.


It'll be the typical staggered rollout, most likely starting this week possibly even today. For TiVo, it's pretty major. For us, it may not be quite as major.



sbiller said:


> How 'bout a hint as to what we're going to see?!?


See #41 and #56?


----------



## sbiller

davezatz said:


> See #41 and #56?


Those will be welcome additions! :up:


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> It'll be the typical staggered rollout, most likely starting this week possibly even today. For TiVo, it's pretty major. For us, it may not be quite as major.
> 
> See #41 and #56?


Gotcha. I wasn't sure from her tweet if maybe they were just unveiling it to tease about what the rest of the HDUI would look like.

I really hope this doesn't turn out to be the major update unless it also includes some other new functionality than what we have already seen even if just on the Virgin TiVo.


----------



## JosephB

davezatz said:


> It'll be the typical staggered rollout, most likely starting this week possibly even today. For TiVo, it's pretty major. For us, it may not be quite as major.
> 
> See #41 and #56?


Well stop chatting with me on twitter and post some pictures


----------



## BlackBetty

Wtf's taking so long?


----------



## innocentfreak

JosephB said:


> Well stop chatting with me on twitter and post some pictures


He is waiting for his TiVo to update to take the pics .


----------



## BlackBetty

Add the pics later. The suspense is killing us.


----------



## Test

I see tivodesign follows hbo go on twitter. An indication of future features?


----------



## JosephB

Test said:


> I see tivodesign follows hbo go on twitter. An indication of future features?


Now that would be awesome.


----------



## Philmatic

Test said:


> I see tivodesign follows hbo go on twitter. An indication of future features?


Meh, I have no faith in TiVo to keep any apps updated over time. I'd rather they license Roku's software and move the hell on so they can concentrate on what they do best. Revamped Netflix with HD support, Hulu, Pandora, Vudu, and tons of other apps that they would get instantly for very little development work and that are constantly updated.


----------



## JosephB

Philmatic said:


> Meh, I have no faith in TiVo to keep any apps updated over time. I'd rather they license Roku's software and move the hell on so they can concentrate on what they do best. Revamped Netflix with HD support, Hulu, Pandora, Vudu, and tons of other apps that they would get instantly for very little development work and that are constantly updated.


Well, with the Flash platform they can provide their specs to partners (like HBO) and allow them to maintain the interface. Not saying they will, but it's more flexible


----------



## tomm1079

davezatz said:


> Let's just say I have some idea of what's coming and don't have to think (and expect the typical staggered rollout, hence Margret's two week time frame). I'll probably have more to say later.


Love to hear this. Thanks for the little bit of info dave


----------



## tomm1079

davezatz said:


> I'm writing now.  It'll be a short post with some positive things and some not so positive things, probably no surprises. You know how it goes. I have clearance to talk... actually, I've had it all day. But I'm waiting on my TiVo to update so I can provide some visuals.


damn now im going to keep coming back all night!


----------



## davezatz

BlackBetty said:


> Add the pics later. The suspense is killing us.


Eh, I hate running posts without pics. Just got off the phone with TiVo. And I'm hoping for a software push within about 30 minutes or so. Hopefully the engineering department is ready to roll! Because I'm ready to shut down for the night.


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> Eh, I hate running posts without pics. Just got off the phone with TiVo. And I'm hoping for a software push within about 30 minutes or so. Hopefully the engineering department is ready to roll! Because I'm ready to shut down for the night.


Use Microsoft paint and make your own for now .


----------



## compnurd

What is 41 and 56


----------



## innocentfreak

compnurd said:


> What is 41 and 56


Top secret internal TiVo code numbers.

Ok maybe not, he is referring to the post # in the thread. Look at comment 41 and 56. This is comment 79.


----------



## bradleys

I am always late with my responses!


----------



## tomm1079

innocentfreak said:


> Top secret internal TiVo code numbers.
> 
> Ok maybe not, he is referring to the post # in the thread. Look at comment 41 and 56. This is comment 79.


you gave away the secret!!!


----------



## Dan Clarke

Why not 4, 8, 15, 16, 23 and 42?


----------



## compnurd

Ah Cool. Those all would be very welcome additions


----------



## SafariKC

Im seeing a new? Star Ad on my Premiere and Elite TiVo Central this evening - an offer to upgrade to a ..... Tivo Premiere! 

Bravo! This is an excellent new "feature" for the Premiere platform. 

All kidding aside, if they just turned this on at the back end... They must be starting the process of pushing their warm chewey newness. Anyone else seeing this? Am I on crack - or is this indeed new for the HDUi menu?


----------



## sbiller

SafariKC said:


> Im seeing a new? Star Ad on my Premiere and Elite TiVo Central this evening - an offer to upgrade to a ..... Tivo Premiere!
> 
> Bravo! This is an excellent new "feature" for the Premiere platform.
> 
> All kidding aside, if they just turned this on at the back end... They must be starting the process of pushing their warm chewey newness. Anyone else seeing this? Am I on crack - or is this indeed new for the HDUi menu?


How 'bout a pic? At least it will be something to look at while we wait for Zatz's post!


----------



## SafariKC

sbiller said:


> How 'bout a pic? At least it will be something to look at while we wait for Zatz's post!


Oh sure... I posted it on twitter to @tivodesign to make sure she knew I found a hint on my own . http://t.co/QCg4MTNJ


----------



## tomm1079

SafariKC said:


> Oh sure... I posted it on twitter to @tivodesign to make sure she knew I found a hint on my own . http://t.co/QCg4MTNJ


haha that showed up on my elite to!


----------



## davezatz

SafariKC said:


> Im seeing a new? Star Ad on my Premiere and Elite TiVo Central this evening - an offer to upgrade to a ..... Tivo Premiere!
> 
> Bravo! This is an excellent new "feature" for the Premiere platform.
> 
> All kidding aside, if they just turned this on at the back end... They must be starting the process of pushing their warm chewey newness. Anyone else seeing this?


Yeah, I see it too. But still haven't gotten the software update yet... and I'm unplugging for the evening. So it's very possible some of you will see the new software before me if TiVo's ready to roll.


----------



## JosephB

Oh boy just what I want, more ads


----------



## JosephB

Well, TivoDesign finally came through 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/155129725017264128
I just hope the old Live Guide survives and gets the HD treatment


----------



## CoxInPHX

Nice, But I too hope the Live Guide gets some HD treatment too, and not discarded.


----------



## shadowfrom88

That looks sharp!! Will this be part of an upcoming update or just a switch tivo will throw to turn it on? hmmmm...


----------



## JosephB

Ask and ye shall receive...










https://twitter.com//tivodesign/status/155132920825257984


----------



## SafariKC

Looks the same as the virgin user experience. We can probably expect the info bar to be the same as well .. Only blue 

http://virgintivo.blogspot.com/p/tv-reloaded-virgin-medias-tivo-reviewed.html

I hope we also get the speed improvements that came with v15 according to some users .. Will be very nice reward for hanging in there 

KC


----------



## JosephB

The bar is at the bottom? That will take some getting used to...


----------



## mattack

JosephB said:


>


I'm not trying to be a jerk, but how is this better than the existing grid guide? (I DO NOT HAVE A PREMIERE, I ONLY HAVE a [dead] S3 & TivoHD.)

Still no "THIS WILL BE RECORDED" [in to do list] info in the grid view?



JosephB said:


>


Now *this* looks potentially more useful than the existing view by channel/time interface (though you only get the same 8 items/time in the list). Even on a 4:3 screen, the view by channel/time interface always seem(ed) to me like it could show WAY more information on the screen at one time, even without using a microscopic font.

These images still seem to show a HUUUUGE amount of space being taken for the channel column though.


----------



## innocentfreak

JosephB said:


> The bar is at the bottom? That will take some getting used to...


That might be specific to the uk.


----------



## innocentfreak

mattack said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk, but how is this better than the existing grid guide? (I DO NOT HAVE A PREMIERE, I ONLY HAVE a [dead] S3 & TivoHD.)
> 
> Still no "THIS WILL BE RECORDED" [in to do list] info in the grid view?
> 
> Now *this* looks potentially more useful than the existing view by channel/time interface (though you only get the same 8 items/time in the list). Even on a 4:3 screen, the view by channel/time interface always seem(ed) to me like it could show WAY more information on the screen at one time, even without using a microscopic font.
> 
> These images still seem to show a HUUUUGE amount of space being taken for the channel column though.


The virgin TiVo as shown in the link earlier in the thread has indicators so I would assume we will get them also.


----------



## rainwater

mattack said:


> Still no "THIS WILL BE RECORDED" [in to do list] info in the grid view?


@tivodesign:


> Oh sorry, the image doesn't show the currently recording and upcoming recording icons. (But they are there!)


----------



## mattack

Thanks for the quick updates! I still am probably missing what is better than the existing grid guide (except I guess it "looks nicer"/is HD??). I mean mostly from a functionality perspective.


----------



## rainwater

mattack said:


> Thanks for the quick updates! I still am probably missing what is better than the existing grid guide (except I guess it "looks nicer"/is HD??). I mean mostly from a functionality perspective.


The grid guide extends more than 1 1/2 hours in the new version and you can use the guide while still seeing live tv (not obscured).


----------



## rainwater

And it is starting to roll out tonight!


----------



## bradleys

mattack said:


> Still no "THIS WILL BE RECORDED" [in to do list] info in the grid view?


TiVodesign apologized that the image did not show current or upcoming recordings, but comfirmed that they are there.


----------



## innocentfreak

She just tweeted the mini guide.


----------



## JosephB

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/155141089106464768


----------



## Mike Pfeifer

The current grid guide only shows 1.5 hrs of horizontal space, but the new one shows 2.0+ (+ because after hour 2, it's only partially shown.) I wonder how easy it will be to switch to the live guide... It almost looks like you can do both at the same time? Or am I not seeing it right?


----------



## mattack

rainwater said:


> The grid guide extends more than 1 1/2 hours in the new version and you can use the guide while still seeing live tv (not obscured).


You're right, thanks. I guess I was expecting 3 hours (like you see in printed guides), and mentally skipped over that it was showing 4 full columns (2 hours), plus a tiny bit of the next column.

The NEW icon is very useful, I OCD-ishly manually go into the detailed info very often. The only other OCD-ish thing would be to _somehow_ indicate that you actually have padding on the to-be-recorded icons. That's a pipedream though. (It seems like nowadays almost all of the shows I watch _need_ padding or I miss part of the beginning/end.)


----------



## aaronwt

Here is a link to the three pictures she posted.

http://twitpic.com/83qovn


----------



## aaronwt

I've got a "pending restart" on my XL.


----------



## innocentfreak

Same here on my xl, also she just tweeted the banner and it is the same as virgin so it is on the bottom.


----------



## JosephB

The info banner:









https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/155146391851765762


----------



## aaronwt

How can they change it to the bottom like that? For ten years I've been using TiVos it's been on the top. Now I've got to relearn where to look.



Of course I'm kidding. It looks like another good change.

Sweet!! This is much, much better.

Also navigation seems a little faster and also different with some kind of animations between page changes in the menus.


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> How can they change it to the bottom like that? For ten years I've been using TiVos it's been on the top. Now I've got to relearn where to look.
> 
> Of course I'm kidding. It looks like another good change.


Yeah, her point is a good one though behind the reasoning. Now you won't have any more chopped off heads.


----------



## JosephB

The info banner when changing channels: (the "middle" option between channel logo only and complete info, I suppose)











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/155148581265874944


----------



## aadam101

JosephB said:


> The info banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/155146391851765762


I just watched that episode today!!


----------



## JosephB

aaronwt said:


> How can they change it to the bottom like that? For ten years I've been using TiVos it's been on the top. Now I've got to relearn where to look.
> 
> Of course I'm kidding. It looks like another good change.


Not just 10 years of TiVo, but I don't know of any set top box in the history of STBs that I've used that's been on the bottom. I think some SciAtl boxes had them at the bottom, but none I used.


----------



## morac

JosephB said:


> Not just 10 years of TiVo, but I don't know of any set top box in the history of STBs that I've used that's been on the bottom. I think some SciAtl boxes had them at the bottom, but none I used.


The Motorola boxes do.


----------



## aaronwt

The version is showing as *20.2-01-2-748* on my XL. None of my other boxes got the update.


----------



## JosephB

morac said:


> The Motorola boxes do.


Ok, well maybe not as rare as I thought  I've been a satellite customer most of my paid-tv-customer life


----------



## rainwater

JosephB said:


> Not just 10 years of TiVo, but I don't know of any set top box in the history of STBs that I've used that's been on the bottom. I think some SciAtl boxes had them at the bottom, but none I used.


Most cable company STBs have the info bar on the bottom I thought? All I have ever used did. It makes more sense at the bottom especially the mini guide.


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> The version is showing as *20.2-01-2-748* on my XL. None of my other boxes got the update.


Nice what is the ui and flash version? My xl is still applying the update.


----------



## JosephB

Engadget is confirming that MRS is enabled in this release. Zatz shouldn't have gone to bed, he got scooped!


----------



## aaronwt

JosephB said:


> Engadget is confirming that MRS is enabled in this release. Zatz shouldn't have gone to bed, he got scooped!


But there is no way to test unless you have multiple boxes with the new update.


----------



## JosephB

aaronwt said:


> But there is no way to test unless you have multiple boxes with the new update.


I believe their source is TiVo. Of course the devil is in the details. Does streaming obey copy restrictions on digital content?

If yes, then yawn. If no, then they may have just sold another Premiere


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> Nice what is the ui and flash version? My xl is still applying the update.


Flash Player version is *20-2-mr/2011.12.06-2105*

HD Menu Software version is *b-iris-2-0-mr/2011.12.16-1451*


----------



## innocentfreak

JosephB said:


> I believe their source is TiVo. Of course the devil is in the details. Does streaming obey copy restrictions on digital content?
> 
> If yes, then yawn. If no, then they may have just sold another Premiere


No streaming ignores the copy flags since it streams rather than copies. I think Aaron meant more to test performance rather than verify it exists.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> No streaming ignores the copy flags since it streams rather than copies. I think Aaron meant more to test performance rather than verify it exists.


Yes. I can't check it out since my other boxes did not get updated.


----------



## rainwater

JosephB said:


> I believe their source is TiVo. Of course the devil is in the details. Does streaming obey copy restrictions on digital content?
> 
> If yes, then yawn. If no, then they may have just sold another Premiere


The whole point of streaming is to enable streaming of content flagged as copy once. This will allow you to stream most content that is flagged by cable companies.


----------



## aaronwt

My Discovery bar is now only showing four items. And it won't scroll to other items like it used too. That should please some people.


----------



## aaronwt

Did't the progress bar used to show minutes and seconds? Now it just shows minutes.

It's also still upconverting to 720P even when 480P is checked.

FF is the same as before too. I like it anyway.

This is definitely a nice change. I only wish all my boxes got the update, or at least my Elite too since I use my Elite the most often.


----------



## SafariKC

Any changes to TiVo Central?


----------



## innocentfreak

The settings menu is different. Looks almost HD now.

Not sure I like the discovery bar now. The shows are labeled such as top pick okay, popular on web, my shows, etc. same as Aaron though I can't scroll anymore.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> The settings menu is different. Looks almost HD now.


Mine looks like it's SD with an HD TiVo guy. The text is not sharp like it would be in HD.
The background is different though.


----------



## JosephB

rainwater said:


> The whole point of streaming is to enable streaming of content flagged as copy once. This will allow you to stream most content that is flagged by cable companies.


Ah, then they have sold another Premiere a few paychecks down the road


----------



## JosephB

TiVoDesign: "More you say? Here's one with a few changes to spot."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/155154455208267776
I don't know what's different here, I don't use the search screen all that much


----------



## TiVoMargret

Yes, Multi-Room Streaming is coming with this release, but it is enabled a little bit differently, so it won't be turned on until everyone has been updated.

Hulu Plus is now integrated into Search.

(It isn't any fun if I tell you *everything*, right?)


----------



## innocentfreak

TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, Multi-Room Streaming is coming with this release, but it is enabled a little bit differently, so it won't be turned on until everyone has been updated.
> 
> Hulu Plus is now integrated into Search.
> 
> (It isn't any fun if I tell you *everything*, right?)


Only if you do once it rolls out to everyone so we can confirm we found it all.


----------



## SafariKC

aaronwt said:


> Did't the progress bar used to show minutes and seconds? Now it just shows minutes.


Looks like my un-upgraded units show only minutes - so perhaps no change there.


----------



## JosephB

TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, Multi-Room Streaming is coming with this release, but it is enabled a little bit differently, so it won't be turned on until everyone has been updated.
> 
> Hulu Plus is now integrated into Search.
> 
> (It isn't any fun if I tell you *everything*, right?)


You guys are, in my mind, the Apple of DVRs, but I hope you'll release more detailed release notes than they do  More transparency is better than less, always. Especially when you have a technically adept user base and community like us nerds here


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> Mine looks like it's SD with an HD TiVo guy. The text is not sharp like it would be in HD.
> The background is different though.


Yeah I am seeing the same.

Yes the minutes under the progress bar is new. Previously we only saw arrows at least in the HDUI.

The skip time is centered again.

The guide looks good. I hope there are plans to add functionality though. It would be nice to see more added at least under options.

Also from the latest tweet you can stations in search results now.


----------



## TerpBE

I was pretty meh about the update until I saw that it has recording indicators! That was one of the things that bugged me most about Tivo. I like scrolling through the guide to see what will and will not be recorded without having to go back and forth to my to do list. :up::up::up:


----------



## TiVoMargret

innocentfreak said:


> Only if you do once it rolls out to everyone so we can confirm we found it all.


I will do my best, but you may find more than I remember. (I've had this update for awhile now.)


----------



## SafariKC

JosephB said:


> TiVoDesign: "More you say? Here's one with a few changes to spot."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/155154455208267776
> I don't know what's different here, I don't use the search screen all that much


Looks like (by the live icons and text on right) the results now show you the different content providers right in the list - select to view. That should make it a but less menu cascadey and help get people to content quicker.


----------



## GriffithStrife

I am freaking out if I don't get this update soon, kittens die. BTW this is what Tivo needs PR good PR


----------



## innocentfreak

TiVoMargret said:


> I will do my best, but you may find more than I remember. (I've had this update for awhile now.)


Works for me.

I just noticed the menus have a sort of animated flip style to them when changing from TiVo Central to My Shows, and they seem to be a tad quicker.

Also with regards to search. You now have an option to create wishlists based off your search. For example if you search NBC, above Youtube results for NBC, you now have an option to create a wishlist for NBC.


----------



## TerpBE

Here's a higher-res version of the Virgin Tivo guide (with recording indicators), which is probably pretty close to what we're getting:


----------



## innocentfreak

TerpBE said:


> Here's a higher-res version of the Virgin Tivo guide (with recording indicators), which is probably pretty close to what we're getting:


We don't have Season Pass indicators assuming that is what those triple circles mean. We only have what is being recorded so far.


----------



## morac

innocentfreak said:


> Also with regards to search. You now have an option to create wishlists based off your search. For example if you search NBC, above Youtube results for NBC, you now have an option to create a wishlist for NBC.


That's not new. It's been that way for a very long time, I think since the Premiere came out. You could always create Wish Lists if you scrolled all the way to the bottom of the results.


----------



## JosephB

innocentfreak said:


> We don't have Season Pass indicators assuming that is what those triple circles mean. We only have what is being recorded so far.


Oh I'd like those Season Pass indicators. The DirecTV DVRs have something like that, which were carried over from the old Microsoft UltimateTVs (that may be patented or similar, though. Maybe why we don't have them in the US?)


----------



## innocentfreak

morac said:


> That's not new. It's been that way for a very long time, I think since the Premiere came out. You could always create Wish Lists if you scrolled all the way to the bottom of the results.


Didn't give me the option on my Elite. I tried it and I only got results and Youtube.


----------



## TerpBE

innocentfreak said:


> We don't have Season Pass indicators assuming that is what those triple circles mean. We only have what is being recorded so far.


No "to be recorded" indicators?  That's disappointing.


----------



## JosephB

innocentfreak said:


> We don't have Season Pass indicators assuming that is what those triple circles mean. We only have what is being recorded so far.


What does that greyed out line at the bottom mean? Is that a non-subscribed channel or something? I assume being integrated the TiVo UI has more information about channel availability than stand alone US TiVos


----------



## Mike Pfeifer

innocentfreak said:


> Didn't give me the option on my Elite. I tried it and I only got results and Youtube.


It's not on my premier either.

Really looking forward to this update, hopefully feedback is good so the full rollout can begin soon.


----------



## innocentfreak

TerpBE said:


> No "to be recorded" indicators?  That's disappointing.


To Be Recorded indicators are there with double blue checkmarks.


----------



## innocentfreak

JosephB said:


> What does that greyed out line at the bottom mean? Is that a non-subscribed channel or something? I assume being integrated the TiVo UI has more information about channel availability than stand alone US TiVos


Yeah guessing that is a channel they don't get since I believe they can't add/remove channels.


----------



## TerpBE

JosephB said:


> What does that greyed out line at the bottom mean? Is that a non-subscribed channel or something? I assume being integrated the TiVo UI has more information about channel availability than stand alone US TiVos


This is just a guess, but it may just be like that because it is the bottom row. For example, if you look at the "My Shows" (Now Playing) list, the text of the bottom 2 (or 1.5) listings on the page looks faded out, as a stylistic indicator that there's more to the list if you scroll down.


----------



## TerpBE

innocentfreak said:


> To Be Recorded indicators are there with double blue checkmarks.


Woohoo! I rescind my disappointment.


----------



## Mike Pfeifer

innocentfreak said:


> To Be Recorded indicators are there with double blue checkmarks.


Double blue checks would indicate season pass, correct? Single check would be manually set to record?


----------



## innocentfreak

TerpBE said:


> Woohoo! I rescind my disappointment.


Still it would be nice if there were Season Pass Indicators in the guide. I also don't know if blue arrows were the best choice since they don't jump out at you. Green or yellow might have worked better.

Also there are no filter options to be found unless I am missing them since they aren't under options. I am really surprised by this.


----------



## innocentfreak

Mike Pfeifer said:


> Double blue checks would indicate season pass, correct? Single check would be manually set to record?


Yeah it looks like it.

Sorry for all the single line replies as I keep finding things. Someone needs to make a thread tonight or tomorrow compressing all of this so it is easy to find.

The Discovery bar also I noticed isn't near as bright and colorful. The pictures are muted and shrunk to fit the labels underneath. It would be nice to be able to turn off the labels and have the old images back. It really dulls the pages now. It is amazing the difference when jumping between my Elite, which doesn't have the update and XL which does.

TiVo Central now displays the time in the upper right corner under the discovery bar in line with TiVo Central.


----------



## Mike Pfeifer

It would be nice if some sort of instruction screen would pop up after an update to teach you this stuff. I assume there are at least some people out there that don't check forums like this and will turn the tv on one morning and wonder why the TiVo is different all of a sudden.


----------



## TiVoMargret

TerpBE said:


> No "to be recorded" indicators?  That's disappointing.


No, they are there. We accidentally left them out of the screen shot. (Sorry!)

Red Circle = recording now
Two blue checkmarks = Season Pass will record
One blue checkmark = One-time recording will record


----------



## Test

TiVoMargret said:


> No, they are there. We accidentally left them out of the screen shot. (Sorry!)
> 
> Red Circle = recording now
> Two blue checkmarks = Season Pass will record
> One blue checkmark = One-time recording will record


Awesome, is there a priority list?


----------



## Joe Siegler

Please PLEASE tell me I can use this if I'm using KidZone. I really hate being stuck in SDUI because I use KidZone.

Edit: Margret sent me a msg saying on Twitter that KidZone still forces you to use SDUI.


----------



## mmf01

No updates yet, but one of my Premier boxes kindly informed me to "Upgrade to Premier" at the very bottom in TiVo central. Forced connect and it went away.


----------



## TerpBE

TiVoMargret said:


> No, they are there. We accidentally left them out of the screen shot. (Sorry!)
> 
> Red Circle = recording now
> Two blue checkmarks = Season Pass will record
> One blue checkmark = One-time recording will record


That's great to hear. Thanks for all the information you've provided Margret.


----------



## Goldwing2001

TiVoMargret - Do you always work this late? Not that I'm complaining. I love getting the latest update info direct from the expert, but it's got to be after midnight where you are.

Thanks for working above and beyond!


----------



## Joe Siegler

Goldwing2001 said:


> TiVoMargret - Do you always work this late? Not that I'm complaining. I love getting the latest update info direct from the expert, but it's got to be after midnight where you are.
> 
> Thanks for working above and beyond!


TiVo's in California, so if she's at HQ, it's 10:20PM right this minute there.

Edit: For the record, it's cool all this info is being given. That's great stuff! Not thrilled with the KidZone thing, but I'm still eagerly looking forward to the rest of it.


----------



## innocentfreak

Summary of Changes

As seen in pictures, the guides have been updated. With the update we gained and lost. 
*GUIDE*
*Gained*
Recording indicators. Double Checks for season pass recording set to record and single checks for manual recordings. Note: There is no Season Pass indicator only shows scheduled to record are marked.

*Lost*
Filters. I don't see any option to filter by content in the guide now.

*Dislike*
You have a preview window in the guide whether this is enabled or turned off. This seems to be par for the course with TiVo though, but it would be nice to not have it. You can't turn the preview window off so you have to pick a show from My Shows to watch while browsing the guide otherwise you risk spoiling a show that is currently being recorded just to use the guide.

*
Menus*

All screens now have a HD background and box even though the text is still SD. Hard to describe so hopefully someone can take a screenshot. This seems to help with menu transitions see next.

Menus are a little more animated and seem to flip when going between menus.

On the Find Screen there is a dotted line seperating the search and OTT providers like youtube and Netflix.

Discovery bar now only has 5 items and under each picture is a category such as Popular on Web, My Shows, etc. This is so people know why it is recommended. Unfortunately this also dulls and shrinks the images and the whole screen looks faded as a result. You can no longer scroll left to right either.

Under Search you now have an option to create a wishlist for your search. Say for example you wanted to search for Alcatraz and it wasn't in there yet at the bottom of the results above Youtube now you have the option to create a wishlist for Alcatraz.

Under Search you can now search for channels, by channel name such as NBC. this gives you the ability to select the channel to watch live. It will take you to live tv first and then ask if you want to cancel the recording if something is recording on both tuners.

Time is now displayed in the upper right hand corner of TiVo Central.

*Streaming is official this time *
*
Android App is launched *


----------



## Am_I_Evil

forced a connection on my XL box...pending restart and is now updating...


----------



## yunlin12

same here, my TPXL is doing a loooong download now....... are we there yet?


----------



## Joe Siegler

I've forced a couple of calls tonight. No luck for me.


----------



## TiVoMargret

Joe Siegler said:


> TiVo's in California, so if she's at HQ, it's 10:20PM right this minute there.
> 
> Edit: For the record, it's cool all this info is being given. That's great stuff! Not thrilled with the KidZone thing, but I'm still eagerly looking forward to the rest of it.


Yes, I'm in California, and although it is past my bedtime I have a bit too much adrenaline to sleep. In addition to my regular design responsibilities, in this case I was also responsible for running the software release. (My first one ever.) So, if there is *anything* you don't like about this new release, it is almost certainly my fault. 

I had an amazing engineering and program team to work with, and what you see in this update is just the beginning. There are more great things coming to Premiere in 2012.


----------



## Tivogre

Margret, thanks for being more active / forthcoming on the forums lately!!! 

ANY chance of summary release notes hat outline new features / bug fixes?


----------



## jodell

I second the thanks to Margret. It is great to have regular feedback here and on Twitter. Feeling more like the old days where the people hanging out here were the "in crowd" and had the latest info direct from the source.


----------



## Joe Siegler

TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, I'm in California, and although it is past my bedtime I have a bit too much adrenaline to sleep. In addition to my regular design responsibilities, in this case I was also responsible for running the software release. (My first one ever.) So, if there is *anything* you don't like about this new release, it is almost certainly my fault.
> 
> I had an amazing engineering and program team to work with, and what you see in this update is just the beginning. There are more great things coming to Premiere in 2012.


If it's true that Amazon Prime Streaming is available, then I like that.

Also I really hope the Netflix app gets an update. Of all the things I have that do Netflix streaming (Wii, 360, PS3, PC, iPhone, iPad, PC, Sony Blu-Ray Player, TiVo Premiere), the TiVo is by far and away the worst interface.



jodell said:


> I second the thanks to Margret. It is great to have regular feedback here and on Twitter.  Feeling more like the old days where the people hanging out Here were the "in crowd" and had the latest info diret for the source.


Isn't that the truth! Look at my signup date. Then the number of posts. There's a reason why my post count is so low, compared to others who signed up around that time.


----------



## innocentfreak

TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, I'm in California, and although it is past my bedtime I have a bit too much adrenaline to sleep. In addition to my regular design responsibilities, in this case I was also responsible for running the software release. (My first one ever.) So, if there is *anything* you don't like about this new release, it is almost certainly my fault.
> 
> I had an amazing engineering and program team to work with, and what you see in this update is just the beginning. There are more great things coming to Premiere in 2012.


I definitely can't wait to see what else is coming. I am going to try and let the changes soak for 24 hours before giving any real feedback. I am also curious to see if my opinion matches others since everyone has a different view on what the best design is.

Good luck on the release, and Thanks for dropping in on us.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

Joe Siegler said:


> If it's true that Amazon Prime Streaming is available, then I like that.


where'd you hear that? i definitely don't see that option anywhere...


----------



## CoxInPHX

Thanks Margret, I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve :up::up::up:


----------



## 59er

Am_I_Evil said:


> where'd you hear that? i definitely don't see that option anywhere...


Perhaps the confusion is Amazon streaming vs. Premiere-to-Premiere streaming. The P-to-P streaming is coming, but not until the roll-out is completed to all users.


----------



## tre74

Love updates! Any word about streaming music in a format other than MP3. Have many tunes ripped in a lossless format that will not stream to TiVo and have to use my PS3, XBOX360 or networked iPod dock to get them to receiver. Really want a Netflix update.


----------



## nrc

JosephB said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com//tivodesign/status/155132920825257984


Thrilled to see that the TiVo-style guide lives!


----------



## yunlin12

I like the new version, HD guide both live and grid are nice. NPL is fast. Well done. Can't wait for my other Tivo Premiere to get it so I can do MRS.

The Discovery Bar can be customized, option under the Display Settings.


----------



## aadam101

TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, I'm in California, and although it is past my bedtime I have a bit too much adrenaline to sleep. In addition to my regular design responsibilities, in this case I was also responsible for running the software release. (My first one ever.) So, if there is *anything* you don't like about this new release, it is almost certainly my fault.
> 
> I had an amazing engineering and program team to work with, and what you see in this update is just the beginning. There are more great things coming to Premiere in 2012.


Margret, thank you for being vocal and giving us some info. Tivo employees posting on these forums are rare these days. The fact that you are poking your head out makes me believe this is truly going to be a* great* update.

Way back in the day, Tivo employees used to post release notes on this forum. It took the guess work out but also allowed experienced users to give instant feedback to any changes they didn't like. Please consider doing this. It hurts me to come here and bash what used to be my favorite gadget as often as I do. I want Tivo to be my favorite gadget in the house but I'm a gadget geek and Tivo just keeps falling lower and lower on my list of favorites.

I've been on this forum for almost a decade (longer than any other forum I post on) and much of love/hate relationship has to do with this forum. It's the only gadget forum I am a part of. I wish Tivo would embrace the users of this forum once again.


----------



## davezatz

The first wave of the update started rolling about 1AM EST last night. I was asleep, but just grabbed three quick pics and put my post up here:
http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-01/tivo-begins-massive-premiere-update

Margret is taking requests if you'd like to be added to the priority list:
https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/155162214662291456


----------



## aaronwt

davezatz said:


> The first wave of the update started rolling about 1AM EST last night. I was asleep, but just grabbed three quick pics and put my post up here:
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-01/tivo-begins-massive-premiere-update
> 
> .......


You're a little late. I had mine at 11:40PM EST on my XL.


----------



## morac

innocentfreak said:


> Didn't give me the option on my Elite. I tried it and I only got results and Youtube.


Hmm I never use it so I didn't check, but I'm fairly certain it used to be there. I also remember it being in the TiVo Search app for the Series 3. Maybe it was removed at some point and came back.


----------



## davezatz

aaronwt said:


> You're a little late. I had mine at 11:40PM EST on my XL.


Let me rephrase... my PR contact emailed me about 1AM that it was live.  Regardless, I shut down about 10:15PM. I don't like blogging in the evening - takes away from family time (and TiVo watching).

Update: Your timing also seems to support Engadget's coverage (11:48PM) and I didn't check, but also maybe when Margret started tweeting pics.


----------



## aadam101

davezatz said:


> Margret is taking requests if you'd like to be added to the priority list:
> https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/155162214662291456


I am very impressed. This is like the Tivo I knew 5-6 years ago.


----------



## aaronwt

I see they also have an official Android App now.
margret tweeted the link

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tivophone.android

EDIT: I guess I was a little late
I see innocentfreak posted it seven hours ago. I missed it when I was reading the posts on my phone.

has anyone tried it out yet?


----------



## tomm1079

TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, I'm in California, and although it is past my bedtime I have a bit too much adrenaline to sleep. In addition to my regular design responsibilities, in this case I was also responsible for running the software release. (My first one ever.) So, if there is *anything* you don't like about this new release, it is almost certainly my fault.
> 
> I had an amazing engineering and program team to work with, and what you see in this update is just the beginning. There are more great things coming to Premiere in 2012.


Thanks for all the info and keeping the community informed Margret. It has been lacking for the last few years so glad to see someone trying again.

Is this the major release that you talked about in December or is a bigger one coming (full HDUI Maybe)

just wondering. Great job and im hoping to see it in my elite soon!


----------



## beobuff

Well, these modest incremental improvements are all very nice, but I am really looking forward to seeing Max's more attractive cupcakes...


----------



## compnurd

Cant wait to get this. I do all of my streaming from my PS3 so that is not a huge concern for me.

The only thing i noticed is it looks like the info bar is in the lower part of the screen now.... that would bug the crap out of me. I like the info bar pinned to the top I hope it can be moved


----------



## Saberj

compnurd said:


> Cant wait to get this. I do all of my streaming from my PS3 so that is not a huge concern for me.
> 
> The only thing i noticed is it looks like the info bar is in the lower part of the screen now.... that would bug the crap out of me. I like the info bar pinned to the top I hope it can be moved


She said it could not be moved. The idea is that it won't cut off heads now. Which I like, honestly. It will take some getting used to , but nothing important happens at the bottom of a show anyway.


----------



## johnner1999

Saberj said:


> She said it could not be moved. The idea is that it won't cut off heads now. Which I like, honestly. It will take some getting used to , but nothing important happens at the bottom of a show anyway.


I agree 101% the new location just seems "weird" since its new. But I much rather see the upper 2/3 of the screen. good job TiVo!


----------



## bdj6020

Saberj said:


> She said it could not be moved. The idea is that it won't cut off heads now. Which I like, honestly. It will take some getting used to , but nothing important happens at the bottom of a show anyway.


Except sports scores and news tickers.


----------



## compnurd

Saberj said:


> She said it could not be moved. The idea is that it won't cut off heads now. Which I like, honestly. It will take some getting used to , but nothing important happens at the bottom of a show anyway.


That was one thing i always thought Direct TV had down well and even in the new UI is the info bar. but we shall see


----------



## davezatz

aaronwt said:


> I see they also have an official Android App now.
> 
> has anyone tried it out yet?


Yah, I loaded it up on a Sprint EPIC I have laying around. Only played with it a few minutes, but was first happy to see it worked on my model (not all apps will...) and seems pretty equivalent to the iOS app. Found my Premiere no problem.












bdj6020 said:


> Except sports scores and news tickers.


It doesn't go all the way to the bottom. Although I kind of wish it did (as well as the sides) - it'd look a little cleaner I think.


----------



## compnurd

davezatz said:


> Yah, I loaded it up on a Sprint EPIC I have laying around. Only played with it a few minutes, but was first happy to see it worked on my model (not all apps will...) and seems pretty equivalent to the iOS app. Found my Premiere no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't go all the way to the bottom. Although I kind of wish it did (as well as the sides) - it'd look a little cleaner I think.


That is my point, i would rather it consume the entire section, instead of floating in the screen. That is one thing i hate about the current guide is the floating aspect


----------



## mcharkowski

Now where's that Preview extender box?


----------



## machpost

Is there any chance these new HD elements will make it to the TiVo Preview? Only the TiVo Central screen on the Preview is in HD.


----------



## bradleys

As far as I know the Preview is still not available for the retail market...

But to answer your question, Margret has indicated that this release is a major step toward consolidating platforms. So, yes the Preview should ultimately start using the same code base. 

Not exactly sure how you have one - but that is the best answer your going to get here.


----------



## davezatz

bradleys said:


> So, yes the Preview should ultimately start using the same code base.
> 
> Not exactly sure how you have one - but that is the best answer your going to get here.


He could be a RCN customer...


----------



## JosephB

Margret last night said that MSO-provided boxes will get this software but it will be delayed later than retail customers. The way she worded it, sounds like the MSOs either have to approve the software or they still have to make provider-specific modifications


----------



## Johnwashere

davezatz said:


> Margret is taking requests if you'd like to be added to the priority list:
> https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/155162214662291456


Anyone know her Margets email so I can request a priority update??


----------



## ricosuave

Johnwashere said:


> Anyone know her Margets email so I can request a priority update??


[email protected]


----------



## jrtroo

This appears awesome. Cannot hardly wait. 

Two points:

1- I hope that this board can continue with a cooperative relationship with TiVo personnel. We have gotten more information and heads up in the last week than we have in the previous 6 months. Lets try to remain polite and keep the updates coming!

2- I see some comments on speed- any videos or data to support? Perhaps our benchmarking guru is a part of the initial roll out to help us with some comparative goodies?


----------



## oViTynoT

So... a tilted question.

Is this update enough for those of you who favor the SDUI to switch to the HDUI? ... or have all ya'll ravers been using HDUI as the norm already?

I've got the Elite, and still prefer the SDUI.


----------



## wmhjr

Well, not to be a downer and I appreciate Margret spending time here but....

I have no real interest in the HDUI unless it is just as fast as the SDUI. 

The only thing I can find that I even remotely care about are the guide recording indicators, which I hope are NOT only in the HDUI. If so, there's nothing for me.

For Amazon streaming, based on the fact that I've already given up on Netflix long ago and Amazon HD downloads have been completely and totally broken 100% of the time for me (and others) I'm really not excited there either.

Room to room streaming is of no value to me either since you need multiple Premiere boxes, and the subscription cost increases have killed that for me. I really like the Elite, but it is probably the last Tivo I purchase. Between that and the 2 HDs, Tivo is just pricing themselves out of my home. I'm really hoping that Verizon decides to adopt their technology, as I will otherwise probably move away from Tivo at some point.


Honestly, I'm far less excited about the things we're getting and far more concerned about what bugs may have been introduced.


----------



## gonzotek

oViTynoT said:


> So... a tilted question.
> 
> Is this update enough for those of you who favor the SDUI to switch to the HDUI? ... or have all ya'll ravers been using HDUI as the norm already?
> 
> I've got the Elite, and still prefer the SDUI.


My wife prefers the SDUI, so we're still using that. After I get the update, I plan on having her use the HDUI for a week to see if it's improved enough to keep it on permanently. Her biggest complaint was the speed, but since the last update slowed down deleting items in folders, she's also complained about the SDUI speed recently, so now seems like a great time to give the HDUI another run for it's money.


----------



## machpost

davezatz said:


> He could be a RCN customer...


Yep, I've had the Premiere Q and the Preview for almost two months now and they're excellent. I'm guessing there's an exclusivity period on the Preview for MSOs, and that it'll be available for retail eventually.


----------



## aadam101

machpost said:


> Yep, I've had the Premiere Q and the Preview for almost two months now and they're excellent. I'm guessing there's an exclusivity period on the Preview for MSOs, and that it'll be available for retail eventually.


I wonder why they would want exclusivity? I'm sure they could design it do only RCN equipment would work with other RCN equipment. I imagine they could use TSN's to do it very easily.

RCN is such a small provider. Seems like Tivo would fare better without exclusivity agreements with tiny cable operators. I suppose for testing purposes it might be a good thing.


----------



## davezatz

machpost said:


> I'm guessing there's an exclusivity period on the Preview for MSOs, and that it'll be available for retail eventually.


I don't think so... I suspect they're waiting for the Preview to be more full featured/complete and then _contemplate_ releasing it into retail. Conceptually, if they move forward with retail, I'd think they'd have to do it online and in small Magnolia batches as they do with the Elite.


----------



## Tivogre

The update is installing on one of my Premiere Elites right now. So far none of my other 4 boxes have gotten it upon network connection.


----------



## sbiller

Post 1 of this thread has been updated to include what is/isn't included in this update. I'm guessing we will see some of the other features released in the months ahead based on Margret's tweets.


----------



## Aero 1

machpost said:


> Yep, I've had the Premiere Q and the Preview for almost two months now and they're excellent. I'm guessing there's an exclusivity period on the Preview for MSOs, and that it'll be available for retail eventually.


can you post pics of the preview? especially the back?


----------



## davezatz

Aero 1 said:


> can you post pics of the preview? especially the back?


Well, I'm not the guy on RCN with the Preview but here are two pics from the Cable Show last summer. Not a great look of the back, but you see the CableCARD slot.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-06/tivos-new-hardware-at-the-cable-show/


----------



## TerpBE

davezatz said:


> The first wave of the update started rolling about 1AM EST last night. I was asleep, but just grabbed three quick pics and put my post up here:
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-01/tivo-begins-massive-premiere-update


You watch non-HD channels?!?


----------



## aadam101

davezatz said:


> Well, I'm not the guy on RCN with the Preview but here are two pics from the Cable Show last summer. Not a great look of the back, but you see the CableCARD slot.
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-06/tivos-new-hardware-at-the-cable-show/


It's sort of ugly and seems kind big. Have they learned nothing from Apple? Or even Roku? People want gadgets that are small and cute.


----------



## machpost

Aero 1 said:


> can you post pics of the preview? especially the back?


I'll try to post some next week. Won't be around much over the next few days.


----------



## machpost

aadam101 said:


> It's sort of ugly and seems kind big. Have they learned nothing from Apple? Or even Roku? People want gadgets that are small and cute.


It's a lot smaller than any non-DVR HD box I've ever rented from a cable company.


----------



## davezatz

TerpBE said:


> You watch non-HD channels?!?


It's kind of a long story... We just moved into short term corporate-style housing as we renovate and sell our home. The new digs come with about 50 channels of DirecTV over QAM. It's all SD unfortunately. In fact, it's rather maddening. I'm sure I'll end up resubscribing to Hulu Plus and Netflix and buying more Amazon or Apple VOD. Maybe even going Blu-ray. As the Internet is weak - we're going from FiOS 25/25 to about 5-6 down, 1-2 up. Ah well, at least it's all hard wired and the speed was sufficient to stream a few episodes of Breaking Bad in pseudo-HD via Amazon on the Roku.


----------



## Joe Siegler

aadam101 said:


> It's sort of ugly and seems kind big. Have they learned nothing from Apple? Or even Roku? People want gadgets that are small and cute.


You mean like this? 

I don't see a DVR getting that small, though.


----------



## aaronwt

aadam101 said:


> It's sort of ugly and seems kind big. Have they learned nothing from Apple? Or even Roku? People want gadgets that are small and cute.


Apple? their AppleTV only outputs at a max resolution of 720P.


----------



## Mike Pfeifer

aaronwt said:


> Apple? their AppleTV only outputs at a max resolution of 720P.


I could be wrong, but I thought I read a report that iOS 5.1 for apple tv had code for 1080 output. I don't have one, so I don't follow it that closely.


----------



## aaronwt

Mike Pfeifer said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought I read a report that iOS 5.1 for apple tv had code for 1080 output. I don't have one, so I don't follow it that closely.


isn't that just the code in iOS 5.1 that will be used for the next version of AppleTV which will have 1080P? The current version is limited by hardware to 720p isn't it?


----------



## morac

aaronwt said:


> isn't that just the code in iOS 5.1 that will be used for the next version of AppleTV which will have 1080P? The current version is limited by hardware to 720p isn't it?


Yes it is. The iPhone 4S and iPad 2 are both currently capable of outputting 1080p via HDMI.


----------



## tomm1079

Tivogre said:


> The update is installing on one of my Premiere Elites right now. So far none of my other 4 boxes have gotten it upon network connection.


on your elite? nice! i was hoping they where getting it to.


----------



## caryrae73

Any news about getting Xfinity On Demand on the Premieres that was announced a while ago?


----------



## nrc

aadam101 said:


> It's sort of ugly and seems kind big. Have they learned nothing from Apple? Or even Roku? People want gadgets that are small and cute.


It's a cable company device that may or may not ever be offered at retail. With cable companies cheap and bulletproof is more important than small and cute.

Even if it's offered at retail it's very unlikely that it will ever sell enough boxes to justify the kind of engineering and production expense required to skinny down the otherwise "off-the-shelf" internals.

I would bet that there isn't a retail Preview available now because TiVo is still trying to figure out whether and how they can money on it. Can they price it to sell and make money without a subscription? Particularly since a Preview would likely cannibalize sale of some of their DVRs.


----------



## jrtroo

nrc said:


> since a Preview would likely cannibalize sale of some of their DVRs.


That makes it a risky enterprise to release on retail. If this was only applicable to the Elite, it may not make an impact. Otherwise, at a minimum, it needs to be a subscription with the same margin as a regular P or costly enough that it gives enough cash flow without any subsidy unlike their other units.

My personal guess is that until there are enough of these in the field that they can reduce mfr costs a significant amount they will not come to retail (or if they never move any to cablecos and they drop the product HP tablet style).


----------



## compnurd

edit


----------



## bradleys

jrtroo said:


> That makes it a risky enterprise to release on retail. If this was only applicable to the Elite, it may not make an impact. Otherwise, at a minimum, it needs to be a subscription with the same margin as a regular P or costly enough that it gives enough cash flow without any subsidy unlike their other units.
> 
> My personal guess is that until there are enough of these in the field that they can reduce mfr costs a significant amount they will not come to retail (or if they never move any to cablecos and they drop the product HP tablet style).


I disagree... Multi-tivo homes are not a sustainable growth market for TiVo, they need to find a way to provide a mass market "whole home dvr". That is what they are missing and they is what everyone is trying to get.

Stand alone devices are not the answer - A central server with extenders is the design that is going to win that race. Do not move in that direction then you might as well close up shop.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Also, as more and more TV's get this stuff built into them, the need for external boxes (TiVo, Roku, whatever) is lessened. Then there's the possibility of what might come in the Xbox 720, if those rumours are to be believed.

I've been a TiVo fan for ages, and probably will have one until such time that I can't foresee now <g>, but I have wondered about long term sustainability.

However, isn't this conversation better suited for a different thread? This is supposed to be about what's going on with the new software now rolling out.


----------



## Saberj

compnurd said:


> It looks like based on some comments She just made on Twitter, MRS has not been enabled yet..


She mentioned before that it wouldn't be until it rolled out to everyone.


----------



## L David Matheny

bradleys said:


> I disagree... Multi-tivo homes are not a sustainable growth market for TiVo, they need to find a way to provide a mass market "whole home dvr". That is what they are missing and they is what everyone is trying to get.
> 
> Stand alone devices are not the answer - A central server with extenders is the design that is going to win that race. Do not move in that direction then you might as well close up shop.


Maybe long-term, with TVs having more built-in network capabilities, there needs to be a standard way for TVs on the local network to stream from the TiVo server with no additional box required.


----------



## JosephB

L David Matheny said:


> Maybe long-term, with TVs having more built-in network capabilities, there needs to be a standard way for TVs on the local network to stream from the TiVo server with no additional box required.


There is such a standard. It's called RVU and was formed primarily by DirecTV and Samsung, but Cisco and Verizon (among others) are also members of the group. It's a standard that allows the set top box to generate the menus, graphics, and video and send it to a remote display which then simply shows what comes over the wire. The remote display is then responsible for accepting remote commands and sending them back to the server.

The only products using this right now is the new DirecTV Home Media Center HR34 and a few select Samsung TVs. DirecTV is also working to release a small remote box so that TVs that don't have this functionality can still connect to the server, but it's basically a display-less RVU client.

For what its worth, this is DirecTV's answer to AllVid, but I don't think it really meets the spirit of what the FCC wants to do, since EVERYTHING is handled by the server, the entire interface. There's no room for extra services to be added by the client.


----------



## jrtroo

I know, this is off topic. I'm referring to stand alone Previews. I agree with Tivo- the growth is getting in through the cable cos, as consumer acceptance of a box they buy at retail has not matured. Not that it cannot, but consumers, for the most part, have preferred one-stop-shopping for TV watching. 

In other words, I think we agree- but disagree how it would work.


----------



## sbiller

jrtroo said:


> I know, this is off topic. I'm referring to stand alone Previews. I agree with Tivo- the growth is getting in through the cable cos, as consumer acceptance of a box they buy at retail has not matured. Not that it cannot, but consumers, for the most part, have preferred one-stop-shopping for TV watching.
> 
> In other words, I think we agree- but disagree how it would work.


There is another thread discussing the possibility of a retail TiVo Preview -->

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=478344


----------



## jrtroo

Ok. back on topic.

I'm confused about one aspect of the changes. At first, I thought the entire HDUI was completed, which appeared confirmed by post #1 in this thread.

But, in reading a few tivodesign tweets, and at least one of the competing posts on this topic, it appears that not all of the screens are in HD. Does this include a hybrid of a background update with the same SD screens (which seems indicated earlier in this thread)?

Can someone post a pic?


----------



## JosephB

jrtroo said:


> Ok. back on topic.
> 
> I'm confused about one aspect of the changes. At first, I thought the entire HDUI was completed, which appeared confirmed by post #1 in this thread.
> 
> But, in reading a few tivodesign tweets, and at least one of the competing posts on this topic, it appears that not all of the screens are in HD. Does this include a hybrid of a background update with the same SD screens (which seems indicated earlier in this thread)?
> 
> Can someone post a pic?


It is not 100% HD yet, but it has improved the situation. I think settings, etc are still SD but the guide and info bars are now HD


----------



## windracer

innocentfreak said:


> *
> Android App is launched *


The Marketplace says the app isn't compatible with my device (Toshiba Thrive) so I guess this version is for Android phones only?


----------



## GriffithStrife

How do we add users like in this pic, is this a new feature or has it always been there?


----------



## HeatherA

Joe Siegler said:


> Also I really hope the Netflix app gets an update. Of all the things I have that do Netflix streaming (Wii, 360, PS3, PC, iPhone, iPad, PC, Sony Blu-Ray Player, TiVo Premiere), the TiVo is by far and away the worst interface.
> 
> Isn't that the truth! Look at my signup date. Then the number of posts. There's a reason why my post count is so low, compared to others who signed up around that time.


Agree on both counts! This rollout is fun. Feels like the old days... before everyone started hating on TiVo.


----------



## innocentfreak

jrtroo said:


> Ok. back on topic.
> 
> I'm confused about one aspect of the changes. At first, I thought the entire HDUI was completed, which appeared confirmed by post #1 in this thread.
> 
> But, in reading a few tivodesign tweets, and at least one of the competing posts on this topic, it appears that not all of the screens are in HD. Does this include a hybrid of a background update with the same SD screens (which seems indicated earlier in this thread)?
> 
> Can someone post a pic?


http://twitpic.com/841y88

She just tweeted this which shows it.


----------



## Mike Pfeifer

GriffithStrife said:


> How do we add users like in this pic, is this a new feature or has it always been there?


That was an accidentally leaked pic, it is not yet available, and it's not clear if it will actually be incorporated in the future.


----------



## GriffithStrife

Ah makes sense, that would be great though


----------



## morac

Mike Pfeifer said:


> That was an accidentally leaked pic, it is not yet available, and it's not clear if it will actually be incorporated in the future.


I don't think thats a leaked screen. It looks like the mock up screens from the Premiere press release "demo" a few years back. They were posted on Engadget at the time.


----------



## timstack8969

Just got software version 20. I love how you can now see "Live TV" when looking at the guide.


----------



## compnurd

Looks like whoever got her there TSN by midnight last night can download the update. Others to follow shortly


----------



## innocentfreak

morac said:


> I don't think thats a leaked screen. It looks like the mock up screens from the Premiere press release "demo" a few years back. They were posted on Engadget at the time.


Leaked may not be the correct word, but they didn't mean to show it since it wasn't going to be in at launch.


----------



## jrtroo

innocentfreak said:


> She just tweeted this which shows it.


Thanks. I always wondered why they did not "repaint" the SD backgrounds in the premier's fire drill fix-it days. Seemed a good way to disguise the lack of HD. Have all of the old SD menus received this treatment?


----------



## CoxInPHX

compnurd said:


> Looks like whoever got her there TSN by midnight last night can download the update. Others to follow shortly


Yes, I emailed Margret before 11pm PST and the update is in progress now.


----------



## supersportsfan

innocentfreak said:


> She just tweeted this which shows it.


Pic has a dead link on my end...anyone have a good link?


----------



## compnurd

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, I emailed Margret before 11pm PST and the update is in progress now.


i got mine in very early this morning, be nice if i could get it later tonight before the weekend


----------



## innocentfreak

supersportsfan said:


> Pic has a dead link on my end...anyone have a good link?


I put the link in there. It is the same image link with all the other photos.


----------



## innocentfreak

jrtroo said:


> Thanks. I always wondered why they did not "repaint" the SD backgrounds in the premier's fire drill fix-it days. Seemed a good way to disguise the lack of HD. Have all of the old SD menus received this treatment?


As far as I have seen yes.

Also this has been applied to the SDUI.


----------



## nocturne1

Two things I noticed, one great and the other not so much:

1) While browsing the episode guide, you can create a wish list for a specific episode!
2) In live TV, if you make a mistake with the channel number, you used to be able to just "wrap-around" and correct the number. For instance, if I tried to do 1004 and accidentally hit 1014, I could type 10141004 and it only took the last 4 numbers. Now, it just stops at 1014. Not sure how to correct this. Nor does it immediately jump to 1014 - still waits for a timeout or a press of enter before continuing. Worst of both worlds!


----------



## Joe Siegler

timstack8969 said:


> Just got software version 20. I love how you can now see "Live TV" when looking at the guide.


I'm not entirely sure I like that. This was there before, so it's not new if you were using HDUI. A year or so ago, there was some poll from TiVo asking if we wanted the ability to have a "Default channel" that the TiVo goes to in certain circumstances. I'd like that to be here. Let me pick what channel shows up there if nothing is recording.



jrtroo said:


> Thanks. I always wondered why they did not "repaint" the SD backgrounds in the premier's fire drill fix-it days. Seemed a good way to disguise the lack of HD. Have all of the old SD menus received this treatment?


I've not looked at 100% of the screens, but the SDUI looks a lot more crisp than it did on my last software revision (19.22). They have a different colour, and while I don't think the SDUI is actually HD, it "feels" like it. TiVoGuy is crisper, and the background is darker - I dunno, hard to tell.

I will say this - enough of the UI is still the old SD screens. Even if you go through Netflix to get a show, you head through old SDUI type screens. ToDo List, and everything under setup/config is still SDUI. There's enough of it that it doesn't feel (to me) that the HDUI is completed, much less a whole lot different from the last software revision. Granted, didn't use HDUI exclusively, I used SD, but I did look at it from time to time. I could be wrong about it being the same number of screens in HDUI vs SDUI, but I don't have a list to prove it one way or the other.

Here's a short video I shot - pointed the iPhone4S at the screen, and moved around a handful of menus. Not meant to be comprehensive, but you get the idea. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfTf4X1sAjg[/media]

I'm hoping this is a starting point, because it *still* feels like there's a lot to do. The SDUI looks nicer, but it's still the SDUI. All those sexy tweet pictures don't get seen if you're using SDUI. I would have HOPED that the stuff from live guide and what not made it into SDUI, but it didn't. It's the same old screens we've known for ages.

And.. I'm still stuck in SDUI, because of my family's use of KidZone. I still can't use HDUI because of that. Sigh.

Not that it makes a whole lot of difference, but the reboot "Please wait, just a few minutes more" is definitely more HD than before. 



nocturne1 said:


> 2) In live TV, if you make a mistake with the channel number, you used to be able to just "wrap-around" and correct the number. For instance, if I tried to do 1004 and accidentally hit 1014, I could type 10141004 and it only took the last 4 numbers. Now, it just stops at 1014. Not sure how to correct this. Nor does it immediately jump to 1014 - still waits for a timeout or a press of enter before continuing. Worst of both worlds!


Clear button doesn't work?


----------



## innocentfreak

nocturne1 said:


> Two things I noticed, one great and the other not so much:
> 
> 1) While browsing the episode guide, you can create a wish list for a specific episode!
> 2) In live TV, if you make a mistake with the channel number, you used to be able to just "wrap-around" and correct the number. For instance, if I tried to do 1004 and accidentally hit 1014, I could type 10141004 and it only took the last 4 numbers. Now, it just stops at 1014. Not sure how to correct this. Nor does it immediately jump to 1014 - still waits for a timeout or a press of enter before continuing. Worst of both worlds!


1. This is really old. They just never announced it when it was added.

2. At least for now just hit left and it should clear the channel banner. Then just start over. I tried to see if I could find another way, but that seems like it so far.


----------



## jrtroo

Thanks Joe. The menus look a bit faster, and while some SD screens have been repainted, it is less jarring than when the background popped. 

While not 100% HD, this should help quiet (at least a bit) the naysayers who would continually argue that these screens would never change. Clearly, it is now a matter of "when".


----------



## nocturne1

Joe Siegler said:


> Clear button doesn't work?


Clear dumps the entire channel number buffer.


----------



## TiVoMargret

davezatz said:


> It doesn't go all the way to the bottom. Although I kind of wish it did (as well as the sides) - it'd look a little cleaner I think.


Even on HDTVs we still have to worry about where TVs crop their display. (Some are VERY aggressive.) So we still have regions we call title-safe and action-safe. We could bleed to the edges (but not show data there) but when we looked at that the banners felt really large on TVs that don't crop.


----------



## TiVoMargret

machpost said:


> Is there any chance these new HD elements will make it to the TiVo Preview? Only the TiVo Central screen on the Preview is in HD.


Preview is considered part of the Series4 product line, so yes it will get an update to these new screens, but not as part of *this* release.


----------



## TiVoMargret

windracer said:


> The Marketplace says the app isn't compatible with my device (Toshiba Thrive) so I guess this version is for Android phones only?


Tablet support is coming. Not...quite...ready.


----------



## TiVoMargret

jrtroo said:


> Thanks Joe. The menus look a bit faster, and while some SD screens have been repainted, it is less jarring than when the background popped.
> 
> While not 100% HD, this should help quiet (at least a bit) the naysayers who would continually argue that these screens would never change. Clearly, it is now a matter of "when".


I promise you, we are working on them!!


----------



## tomm1079

sweet my elite got the update to.

Both my premiere and elite have it (thanks margret!)


I really like the little things from this update.

-SD Screens use same background so it "looks" complete 
-little dots added to the Show screen that breaks up the episodes from the options (play all show, view upcoming...)
-Clock! How did we never have a clock their!
-i dont remember if it always said New in the program list if you had new episodes but i find it useful
-top bar seems different. Cant put my finder on it but it seems less cluttered and has more info

note: i only been using this for 10 mins...


----------



## tomm1079

TiVoMargret - 

I thought i saw a tweet that said this was the first time you ran an update for the software. If that is the case i hope you run them ALL for now on. This update is defiantly one of the best the premiere owners have had.

Cant wait for MRS now that i have the update on both my boxes.....


Now to have a 3rd premiere to replace my tivo HD so i can stream everywhere


----------



## CoxInPHX

Do I have a bug with the Mini Info Banner? Most of the time it does not display the progress bar, below the Info Bar. Every now and then it is displayed but it seems random.

The only time I see the progress bar is when going from Guide to LiveTV,
Swapping tuners or changing channels *does not* bring up the progress bar.

EDIT: The Progress Bar seems to disappear behind the Mini Info Bar most of the time and the location of the Mini Info Bar drops down the screen.


----------



## TerpBE

Ok, so the select button brings up the mini-guide which is great, but it causes one problem - How do I do the Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select code? 

EDIT....never mind...just figured it out. Bring up the mini-guide first, then try it. I figured I'd still post this in case somebody else was trying to figure it out.


----------



## curiousgeorge

TiVoMargret said:


> I promise you, we are working on them!!


What about Parental Controls? Super-disappointed this STILL isn't implemented for the HDUI over 18 months after launch...


----------



## Mike Pfeifer

Downloading the update now... About how long did it take to reboot and install after the download? Just wondering if I should do the reboot now or wait till later tonight.


----------



## Test

compnurd said:


> Looks like whoever got her there TSN by midnight last night can download the update. Others to follow shortly





CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, I emailed Margret before 11pm PST and the update is in progress now.


I emailed mine immediately and didn't get in...(yet?). I was over my parents and they got it on both of theirs.


----------



## TerpBE

One minor change I noticed. In the guide, if you type in a channel number you don't receive, it would put the next highest channel number at the top of the guide. Now it puts the previous channel at the top of the guide.

In my case, our HD channels start in the 500s, so I used to always bring up the guide and type "500". It would show me the guide so that "503" was the first channel listed (the first channel after #500 that I receive). Now, it puts "492" at the top of the guide (the last channel before #500).

I preferred it the other way, and obviously it's something very minor, but I figured I'd mention it as a difference.


----------



## innocentfreak

Mike Pfeifer said:


> Downloading the update now... About how long did it take to reboot and install after the download? Just wondering if I should do the reboot now or wait till later tonight.


About 30-45 minutes. I wasn't monitoring it, but it takes a bit.


----------



## Mike Pfeifer

innocentfreak said:


> About 30-45 minutes. I wasn't monitoring it, but it takes a bit.


Tonight it is then... WAF will be home before that will be able to get done, wouldn't go over well if they couldn't watch TV.


----------



## TerpBE

Another thing that's a little awkward: the screen jumps around when you do things to shows selected from the guide (schedule/cancel a recording, change recording options, explore a show). Specifically, the live TV window goes from the upper right corner to full screen for a second or two, and then back to the upper right corner. It feels pretty awkward.

Not intended as a complaint...just something that Tivo development team might want to make sure is on their "to do" list to clean up for a future release.


----------



## tomm1079

TerpBE said:


> Another thing that's a little awkward: the screen jumps around when you do things to shows selected from the guide (schedule/cancel a recording, change recording options, explore a show). Specifically, the live TV window goes from the upper right corner to full screen for a second or two, and then back to the upper right corner. It feels pretty awkward.
> 
> Not intended as a complaint...just something that Tivo development team might want to make sure is on their "to do" list to clean up for a future release.


i noticed that to...


----------



## TerpBE

Mike Pfeifer said:


> Downloading the update now... About how long did it take to reboot and install after the download? Just wondering if I should do the reboot now or wait till later tonight.


Start to finish (including reboot) was between 45 minutes and an hour. Probably about 15-20 minutes for the call, then about half an hour to reboot/install.


----------



## tomhorsley

JosephB said:


> I believe their source is TiVo. Of course the devil is in the details. Does streaming obey copy restrictions on digital content?
> 
> If yes, then yawn. If no, then they may have just sold another Premiere


Yea, I'd actually consider upgrading to an elite if I could stream from it to my existing premiere which I could move to another room. (Though I'd definitely wait for all the bugs to shake out before making the jump .


----------



## SafariKC

My premiere took the update this afternoon - pending restart when I got home.. About 30 minutes to install there. Definitely prettier boot screens too - all one theme - very nice.

My elite isn't yet pulling it down off the network... But looking forward to it doing so hopefully sometime tonight if margret's magic is what got it up on my premiere. 

Im so excited for all of the openness we've been seeing - margret has always been willing to stick her neck out into some pretty uncomfortable TiVo things.. Glad to see her have some happy moments like this 

Here is to many ... Many ... Many ... More 

KC


----------



## TerpBE

Some additional changes I noticed:

- In the guide, if you try going past where the guide data ends, it won't let you and will give you a "bong". Previously you could go as far as you wanted, but everything would just show "To be announced"

- I think when watching Live TV, the info banner pops up briefly when a new show begins. I couldn't recreate it when I rewound the buffer, so it's possible that one of the remote buttons happened to be bumped by me or a cat.


----------



## compnurd

UGG Current Cut off was 5AM. I sent it at 5:17!!


----------



## davezatz

After some more playing, some more thoughts... 

I have no use for the mini guide. The full-on grid guide is sufficient. I don't need the mini guide but it's good to keep the live guide around as I know many appreciate it. Also, launching the mini guide with the Select button is not intuitive. 

Right arrow no longer cycles through three different display banners. It brings the rather large one up and to clear it you click left. Alternately, you can launch/dismiss it with the Info button. There's a smaller channel banner that Margret has labeled the "Medium" size one that only appears when you change channels (including "changing" to the same channel via a double tap of the Select button to launch the mini guide and choose the current station). I wish I as the user could toggle between Medium and Large. Sometimes, I just want the simple Medium banner to see what's on and where I am (since we watch a lot of live TV) without covering up the screen. Related, I wouldn't mind if the channel banner were lower. Also, I miss having it anchored - in the SDUI, it's anchored on the left. I'd take left, right, or bottom though... just floating there feels wrong in some way.

Speed in populating menus/lists is still too slow for my liking. Certainly sufficient and I've lived with the HDUI since day one. But as I wrote elsewhere, even though certain areas are sluggish, TiVo is still the often faster DVR because things are organized more efficiently - in terms of things like fewer clicks to accomplish various tasks. I'm also appreciating some of the new graphical transitions and visual cues. But it's jarring to still occasionally wind up in the SDUI and the Discovery Bar visuals seem like a step back. However, my priorities would be an updated Netflix and Amazon app.


----------



## michael1248

Curious....

On the new HD Guides, are channels like "ESPN3HD" labeled in totality, or are they still "ESPN..."


----------



## TerpBE

michael1248 said:


> Curious....
> 
> On the new HD Guides, are channels like "ESPN3HD" labeled in totality, or are they still "ESPN..."


It can handle channel names at least 8 digits long (possibily more; that's just the longest one I see)


----------



## SafariKC

michael1248 said:


> Curious....
> 
> On the new HD Guides, are channels like "ESPN3HD" labeled in totality, or are they still "ESPN..."


The full name is there now ... "ESPN3HD" in your case


----------



## JosephB

Only crummy part so far is the mini-banner only comes up when you change the channel. If you manually bring it up (such as with the right arrow) you get the big banner with full program info. I know the tiny banner with channel number only is gone (had no use for that anyway) but I'd like to be able to toggle between both big and small banner


----------



## Joe Siegler

One display issue I noticed with the last update from a few weeks ago (14.92) is still here in this update.

When you go into KidZone from standard My Playing, the "Please Wait" box is displayed, but it's displayed at a coordinate off the screen. Only a small fraction of it is visible in the upper left hand corner. Surprised this is still here.

ATTN SBILLER: I think a thread title change might be in order. Now that the software is out to some, calling it "speculation" doesn't seem accurate.


----------



## mrschimpf

TerpBE said:


> Ok, so the select button brings up the mini-guide which is great, but it causes one problem - How do I do the Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select code?
> 
> EDIT....never mind...just figured it out. Bring up the mini-guide first, then try it. I figured I'd still post this in case somebody else was trying to figure it out.


Phew, I'm glad that's OK...though when I tried S-P-S-9-S to get the clock on the screen all the time, it's now right in the middle of the screen rather than the bottom right like it always is. I'm experimenting with it so far and love it, but that little thing might need a tweak.


----------



## phetish

mrschimpf said:


> Phew, I'm glad that's OK...though when I tried S-P-S-9-S to get the clock on the screen all the time, it's now right in the middle of the screen rather than the bottom right like it always is. I'm experimenting with it so far and love it, but that little thing might need a tweak.


I ran into the bugged clock too - I HOPE they fix that. I really like having the clock on the screen.


----------



## xander777

I wouldn't mind the clock if it didn't have the seconds on it. Too distracting to have it always changing.


----------



## phetish

One thing I would like to see is a "Time Skew" option. Almost every time, the last 10-15 secs of TV shows is clipped. If I could adjust the clock through a menu by just a few seconds that would be nice!


----------



## eddieb187

The Program Guide is a really nice improvement.
Blue Check Mark shows scheduled recordings in the TiVo Guide now.
The little TiVo Guy is no longer animated


----------



## tre74

Was griping about new features in another thread but am happy to see that I am picking up channels that did not tune in before the update. OTA HD rules! Would be nice if the Guide went back a bit to see shows you just missed as the iPhone app is now able to do. The still unfinished HD menus are killing me.


----------



## yunlin12

tre74 said:


> Was griping about new features in another thread but am happy to see that I am picking up channels that did not tune in before the update. OTA HD rules! Would be nice if the Guide went back a bit to see shows you just missed as the iPhone app is now able to do. The still unfinished HD menus are killing me.


While there are still SD menus, it seems that the most frequently used menus in day-to-day TV viewing are in HD, mainly the guide. So it seems that Tivo is working on the correct priorities, but maybe at a lower pace than people had hoped. Along the line of what some others have said, I hope the next step is to bring the IPTV menus (like Amazon, Netflix) up to the HD standard. If they end up leaving the settings menu in SD, I wouldn't lose any sleep over it, I'd rather watch TV than messing with settings.


----------



## yunlin12

JosephB said:


> Only crummy part so far is the mini-banner only comes up when you change the channel. If you manually bring it up (such as with the right arrow) you get the big banner with full program info. I know the tiny banner with channel number only is gone (had no use for that anyway) but I'd like to be able to toggle between both big and small banner


Use "Select" to bring up the small banner, hit it again to switch to the mini grid guide. I just learned that today as others have posted.


----------



## mattack

JosephB said:


> Margret last night said that MSO-provided boxes will get this software but it will be delayed later than retail customers. The way she worded it, sounds like the MSOs either have to approve the software or they still have to make provider-specific modifications


Sounds like the way the DirecTivos used to work (and probably still do).. I mean the original "series 2-ish" (???) DirecTivos.


----------



## yunlin12

mattack said:


> Sounds like the way the DirecTivos used to work (and probably still do).. I mean the original "series 2-ish" (???) DirecTivos.


Remember when someone ported the SA Tivo's 4.0 SW to the original DirecTivo's just for the heck of it, and found that it worked and can enable HMO features? Streaming music and photo to your Tivo was a big thing back then.


----------



## mrschimpf

The other thing I'm finding in the miniguide is I wish there was a point where I could set a default start place, like where my HD tier at 600 begins to go off from rather than channel 2. I only have a few stations there (locals where I can't get HD equivalents), while I'm always in the HD and 3-digit digital tiers.


----------



## Joe Siegler

tre74 said:


> Was griping about new features in another thread but am happy to see that I am picking up channels that did not tune in before the update. OTA HD rules! Would be nice if the Guide went back a bit to see shows you just missed as the iPhone app is now able to do. The still unfinished HD menus are killing me.


I'm OTA as well. Didn't occur to me to rescan. I'll try that. I wonder if scan time has improved. The Premiere is the slowest scanner I know of. Even a $50 pocket digital TV I have can make a full scan in about 2 mins.


----------



## mattack

phetish said:


> One thing I would like to see is a "Time Skew" option. Almost every time, the last 10-15 secs of TV shows is clipped. If I could adjust the clock through a menu by just a few seconds that would be nice!


That's the TV stations' fault, not the Tivo's clock.. You need to just use padding.
(Plus, that wouldn't help for all shows, since the amount of padding needed is different for different shows.)


----------



## brentil

Squeee!!!


----------



## mattack

mrschimpf said:


> The other thing I'm finding in the miniguide is I wish there was a point where I could set a default start place, like where my HD tier at 600 begins to go off from rather than channel 2. I only have a few stations there (locals where I can't get HD equivalents), while I'm always in the HD and 3-digit digital tiers.


Don't you just turn off the lower #s in channels I receive to do that?


----------



## Tivogre

For reference,

I sent Margret my 4 TSNs this am at 8:17. Download is now processing on all 4 boxes!!!

I got no notification. I just tried a connection to tivo about once an hour or so since this morning.


----------



## crxssi

jodell said:


> I second the thanks to Margret. It is great to have regular feedback here and on Twitter. Feeling more like the old days where the people hanging out here were the "in crowd" and had the latest info direct from the source.


+1.
It is REALLY great to have someone from TiVo watching and posting and interacting with us! Thanks, Margret- you have a LOT of fans here at TiVoCommunity.

Add me to the list of people who would like to see "official" release notes every time there is an update.


----------



## mrschimpf

mattack said:


> Don't you just turn off the lower #s in channels I receive to do that?


I do, but I'm in a two market area where I receive Milwaukee and Green Bay stations, but only the Milwaukee ones get HD equivalents on my cable system. I keep the Green Bay stations in 4:3 SD on the single-digit channels because there are times shows are pre-empted on the Milwaukee stations in HD and because of weather situations.


----------



## crxssi

Test said:


> I emailed mine immediately and didn't get in...(yet?). I was over my parents and they got it on both of theirs.


Yeah, looks like I missed the boat. I Emailed her at 11:22pm EST tonight and got an immediate autoresponse saying her Priority List is full so I will have to wait, but all Premieres would get the update by the end of the month.

As usual, I will be dead last getting an update. Oh well. At least she is helping us and giving us lots of great info!!


----------



## crxssi

xander777 said:


> I wouldn't mind the clock if it didn't have the seconds on it. Too distracting to have it always changing.


You think seconds on a clock are distracting compared to delay-loaded discovery bar junk and live TV previews while trying to look at a guide??


----------



## innocentfreak

I unfortunately found another thing I don't like about the new discovery bar. You can no longer thumbs up or down items on it. You have to actually select the show to do so and even after that it doesn't show whether you already rated it.


----------



## LoREvanescence

I don't care that the priority list is closed, I'm emailing mine anyways in hope I can get it sooner. 


Sighs, can't believe I missed this one, crys. Never expected something like this from TiVo

work sucks, had to work 14 hours yesterday, then all day today. By the time I found out about this it was to late.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Joe Siegler said:


> I'm OTA as well. Didn't occur to me to rescan. I'll try that. I wonder if scan time has improved. The Premiere is the slowest scanner I know of. Even a $50 pocket digital TV I have can make a full scan in about 2 mins.


It's still slow as molasses. Took it HALF AN HOUR to scan my channels. That's nuts.

Still, it found 19 more channels than I had before this software. That's interesting. Granted, most are ones I don't care about, but that it found more via a software update is interesting.

Also noticed that movies now have the year they were released appended to their titles when looking at them in the live guide (both styles, too.)


----------



## EldRick

Does anyone know of "Native" resolution support is back in ?


----------



## compnurd

EldRick said:


> Does anyone know of "Native" resolution support is back in ?


I didnt see that option last night.

Happy with everything so far


----------



## xander777

crxssi said:


> You think seconds on a clock are distracting compared to delay-loaded discovery bar junk and live TV previews while trying to look at a guide??


Absolutely. A normal clock that only shows hours and minutes would be fine. This isn't mission control. As for the discovery bar, I never even notice it.
Live TV in the corner while the guide is up is fantastic. Hate missing something while I'm searching to see what else is on.


----------



## crxssi

xander777 said:


> Absolutely. A normal clock that only shows hours and minutes would be fine.. This isn't mission control.


LOL. Yeah. I don't really see where seconds are needed. I bet if it were put up to a vote, most people would say take seconds off. I would, too.



> As for the discovery bar, I never even notice it.


I *hate* the discovery bar. I can't HELP but notice it because it robs me of space that could be used for something useful. And the delayed load/change, to me, is severely distracting. I will probably never really be satisfied with the HDUI as long as I can't turn it off (or at a very minimum, make it instant and static).



> Live TV in the corner while the guide is up is fantastic. Hate missing something while I'm searching to see what else is on.


Well, to each their own. I think TiVo needs to make it optional, like they do with the live TV on the other menus. Giving users options is *always* better.


----------



## brentil

crxssi said:


> Well, to each their own. I think TiVo needs to make it optional, like they do with the live TV on the other menus. Giving users options is *always* better.


I don't know if that one in particular is hide-able but TiVoMargret previously in this thread showed where to go to disable the other PIP items. She also said you can temp hide them like you can in the current version by hitting slow motion still.


----------



## davezatz

Sam B. asked me to shoot a video so he could see some of the new visual elements and get a sense of speed. There's a lot to like here, but I find the UI still too sluggish - specifically when populating things. Having said that, I won't go back to the SDUI and have used the HDUI nearly exclusively since launch.


----------



## xander777

Thanks for the video Dave. Now I know what to expect if I ever get the upgrade.


----------



## crxssi

davezatz said:


> Sam B. asked me to shoot a video so he could see some of the new visual elements and get a sense of speed. There's a lot to like here, but I find the UI still too sluggish - specifically when populating things. Having said that, I won't go back to the SDUI and have used the HDUI nearly exclusively since launch.


Thanks for the excellent video!

I agree that there are some nice and exciting new elements. And it does seem faster. But, to me, it still suffers from being too slow. It is likely I will STILL not give up the SDUI for this. It is another step in the right direction and I am surprised how quickly this was pushed after the last update. Coupled with the Android App and Margret's participation on this forum, things are looking MUCH brighter than they ever have.


----------



## Aero 1

where are you guys getting 30 - 45 minutes for the install? it took my tivo exactly 10 minutes to install.


----------



## HeatherA

Margret tweeted last night that all requests to 6am pt yesterday were processed. I sent mine at 1:30ish pt yesterday.  Regardless I keep forcing calls as if that will do something. You'd think I'd learn after 11 years! Hahaha


----------



## compnurd

With all those questioning speeds, i have to say, unless you are using a basic cable box with a Basic Guide, the HD Guide speed on the Tivo is on Par or faster then others i have seen. Compared to Direct TV's new HD guide and the Fios HD guide, there is really no speed difference


----------



## sbiller

HeatherA said:


> Margret tweeted last night that all requests to 6am pt yesterday were processed. I sent mine at 1:30ish pt yesterday.  Regardless I keep forcing calls as if that will do something. You'd think I'd learn after 11 years! Hahaha


I sent my TSN to her at 7:13AM yesterday. 73 minutes late!


----------



## HeatherA

sbiller said:


> I sent my TSN to her at 7:13AM yesterday. 73 minutes late!


On the upside you should be in the next group to get their early release... yesterday she announced those that made it in by 5am and again 6am pt got the updates. If they work this weekend, maybe they'll get the 7 and 8 am pt groups in today?

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## crxssi

compnurd said:


> With all those questioning speeds, i have to say, unless you are using a basic cable box with a Basic Guide, the HD Guide speed on the Tivo is on Par or faster then others i have seen. Compared to Direct TV's new HD guide and the Fios HD guide, there is really no speed difference


The *GUIDE* speed in the HDUI is OK. It is just most everything else that is "slow"


----------



## crxssi

HeatherA said:


> On the upside you should be in the next group to get their early release... yesterday she announced those that made it in by 5am and again 6am pt got the updates. If they work this weekend, maybe they'll get the 7 and 8 am pt groups in today?
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


That is inconsistent with what Margret's Email autoresponse said. It specifically said that the priority list is CLOSED and everyone will now have to wait for the "normal" process, which will take up to the end of the month. Although you can keep hoping if you like.  (I will too)


----------



## compnurd

crxssi said:


> The *GUIDE* speed in the HDUI is OK. It is just most everything else that is "slow"


Well take the Guide out of the equation and include "everything else" and it is still on par. I spent the Christmas week playing around with the new Direct TV UI and was actually shocked how slow it was(i am a big DTV fan boy also)

My inlaws have the new Fios 1.9 UI and while it looks sharp, it isnt blazing at all.


----------



## crxssi

compnurd said:


> Well take the Guide out of the equation and include "everything else" and it is still on par. I spent the Christmas week playing around with the new Direct TV UI and was actually shocked how slow it was(i am a big DTV fan boy also)
> 
> My inlaws have the new Fios 1.9 UI and while it looks sharp, it isnt blazing at all.


Many of us are comparing to the SDUI, not other cable-company/sat boxes. As long as moving from the SDUI experience to the HDUI experience is painful, there is a problem...

It is painful.


----------



## Mike Pfeifer

Aero 1 said:


> where are you guys getting 30 - 45 minutes for the install? it took my tivo exactly 10 minutes to install.


Same for me. I was shocked that it was done already.


----------



## aadam101

I got mine from Marget. Tivo made me feel like I matter again. I hope they can keep this up.


----------



## Mike Pfeifer

aadam101 said:


> I got mine from Marget. Tivo made me feel like I matter again. I hope they can keep this up.


100 % agreed.


----------



## Saberj

crxssi said:


> That is inconsistent with what Margret's Email autoresponse said. It specifically said that the priority list is CLOSED and everyone will now have to wait for the "normal" process, which will take up to the end of the month. Although you can keep hoping if you like.  (I will too)


Signing up for the priority list is what is closed. She announced that on her twitter feed. I would link that tweet for you, but I haven't figured out how to get URLs for individual tweets since Twitter changed their site.

Anyway, those that got in before ~16 hours ago (So about 7pm ET) should still get their updates. But nobody else can register.


----------



## sbiller

Saberj said:


> Signing up for the priority list is what is closed. She announced that on her twitter feed. I would link that tweet for you, but I haven't figured out how to get URLs for individual tweets since Twitter changed their site.
> 
> Anyway, those that got in before ~16 hours ago (So about 7pm ET) should still get their updates. But nobody else can register.


It would be beneficial if TiVo added a priority sign-up web site like they had in the past. I'm sure it wouldn't be a lot of engineering effort to automate the process.


----------



## JosephB

I've noticed the TiVo guy is definitely higher res in the SDUI screens, he looks much sharper, but of course everything else looks the same (resolution wise)

The "this channel is not available" style messages when you tune an unsubbed channel looks to have been updated to HD as well.



yunlin12 said:


> Use "Select" to bring up the small banner, hit it again to switch to the mini grid guide. I just learned that today as others have posted.


Pressing Select brings up the mini-guide immediately. Pressing it again goes to the small banner. I'd rather it work like it did before: right arrow brings up your last banner choice and cycles through them as you press (not advocating bringing back the mini channel-only banner, though)


----------



## Joe Siegler

The old banner is still there if you use SDUI.


----------



## LoREvanescence

crxssi said:


> That is inconsistent with what Margret's Email autoresponse said. It specifically said that the priority list is CLOSED and everyone will now have to wait for the "normal" process, which will take up to the end of the month. Although you can keep hoping if you like.  (I will too)


I can't wait. Still emailing my information in hopes they will see it and add more. (Sent it 3 times now)

Missed the sign up because I had to work a 14 hour day Thursday, then all day Friday and when I got home I wasn't even thinking about going online and seeing what's up with tivo.


----------



## innocentfreak

crxssi said:


> Many of us are comparing to the SDUI, not other cable-company/sat boxes. As long as moving from the SDUI experience to the HDUI experience is painful, there is a problem...
> 
> It is painful.


The problem then is the HDUI will never live up to your expectations. If you compare the SDUI on the Premiere to the HDUI on the Premiere it will never be the same speed.


----------



## crxssi

innocentfreak said:


> The problem then is the HDUI will never live up to your expectations.


Not without some design changes, no.



> If you compare the SDUI on the Premiere to the HDUI on the Premiere it will never be the same speed.


It probably never will be, but that doesn't mean it *has*to be or *had* to be that way.


----------



## tough joe

sbiller said:


> Actually. Margret on Twitter has been quite accurate on just about everything she's responded to on Twitter. Sure, she's made a few mistakes but overall I would say that 90%+ of what she's posted has been accurate. I would recommend that you stop monitoring this thread since its meaningless to you and as you put it, is a "waste of time".





slowbiscuit said:


> Agreed, enjoy your fantasy.


lol slowbiscuit - looks like you have been proven wrong. but since you are no longer monitoring this thread, we can all look at you, point our fingers and laugh.


----------



## HeatherA

LoREvanescence said:


> I can't wait. Still emailing my information in hopes they will see it and add more. (Sent it 3 times now)
> 
> Missed the sign up because I had to work a 14 hour day Thursday, then all day Friday and when I got home I wasn't even thinking about going online and seeing what's up with tivo.


If I was Margret and got 3 emails from you following the notice that my list was closed I'd hit DELETE and not look back. Just sayin'

She's slammed with requests, hence the reason the list is closed. She's also stated that everyone will have the release by the end of the month. So at longest you have to wait 3 weeks. We've waited this long, what's 3 more weeks?


----------



## LoREvanescence

HeatherA said:


> If I was Margret and got 3 emails from you following the notice that my list was closed I'd hit DELETE and not look back. Just sayin'
> 
> She's slammed with requests, hence the reason the list is closed. She's also stated that everyone will have the release by the end of the month. So at longest you have to wait 3 weeks. We've waited this long, what's 3 more weeks?


but there is still a chance she will, remote as it is. It's better then not trying

3 weeks is an eternity.


----------



## TerpBE

One more minor issue I noticed: if you're FF/RWDing when you hit the guide button, it will bring up the guide and begin playing the program, rather than continuing to FF/RWD.


----------



## LoneWolf15

I hadn't been keeping up with this, and found out we just got the update on our Premiere XL. I'm glad to see Tivo appears to be working on addressing customer issues, needs, and wants.

Does anyone know if this update makes use of the second processor core? And, is there an official change-log out there?

Also, has anyone managed to get the Tivo app for Android? I searched for it on the Market from my Droid Bionic, and didn't find it.

EDIT: I navigated directly to the app from the market using the URL; I'm told my phone (running 2.3.4) is incompatible. WTH?


----------



## innocentfreak

crxssi said:


> Not without some design changes, no.
> 
> It probably never will be, but that doesn't mean it *has*to be or *had* to be that way.


This is usually what happens when you compare a text based version to a graphically enhanced version. I think expecting the two to be the same speed especially when you consider how old the SDUI is you are setting yourself up for disappointment.

I must say everytime I go back to the TiVo HD I am shocked how slow it feels compared to the Premiere running the HDUI. I guess I am just lucky since I never bothered using the SDUI except in one room where we have yet to upgrade the TV so I never got used to a new processor running an old program.


----------



## morac

sbiller said:


> It would be beneficial if TiVo added a priority sign-up web site like they had in the past. I'm sure it wouldn't be a lot of engineering effort to automate the process.


Technically 20.2 hasn't been released yet. It's still in pre-release, so there wouldn't be a sign-up list for it yet anyway. Pre-release normally only lasts 2 weeks, unless a major problem is found during that time (like with 14.9.2 which caused a delay until 14.9.2.2 was ready).


----------



## morac

innocentfreak said:


> I must say everytime I go back to the TiVo HD I am shocked how slow it feels compared to the Premiere running the HDUI. I guess I am just lucky since I never bothered using the SDUI except in one room where we have yet to upgrade the TV so I never got used to a new processor running an old program.


I would agree, the Premiere HDUI is faster than the SDUI on my S3 (as of 14.9.x). The Premiere HDUI is still slower than the Premiere SDUI, but it's not nearly as bad as it used to be when the Premiere first came out.


----------



## nrc

davezatz said:


> Sam B. asked me to shoot a video so he could see some of the new visual elements and get a sense of speed. There's a lot to like here, but I find the UI still too sluggish - specifically when populating things. Having said that, I won't go back to the SDUI and have used the HDUI nearly exclusively since launch.


Thanks, Dave. Graphic demonstration of what a good thing it is that they allow you to turn off the picture in TiVo Central. Good lord, "blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah." A nice option might be to leave the box but automatically pause it. Sorry, not related to the new stuff, I know.

Could some of that speed issue be related to Internet connection speed? Didn't you say you'd recently moved somewhere with questionable internet? Specifically things like details for the stuff in the Discovery Bar might be Internet related.


----------



## crxssi

HeatherA said:


> If I was Margret and got 3 emails from you following the notice that my list was closed I'd hit DELETE and not look back. Just sayin'


I have to agree. Sending multiple requests in a short time frame to her about the same thing is just rude/annoying.


----------



## bobrt6676

LoREvanescence said:


> but there is still a chance she will, remote as it is. It's better then not trying
> 
> 3 weeks is an eternity.


I did not sign-up, but this morning I checked and had "pending restart". I rebooted and had the update. SWEET!


----------



## LoREvanescence

crxssi said:


> I have to agree. Sending multiple requests in a short time frame to her about the same thing is just rude/annoying.


Well, the first one was just my TSN, the next one I typed up a very polite paragraph about why I want it.

The other was just a question on whether or not they would be opening up the priority list again, and promised her no more emails. But yes, my TSN was in all 3. I was trying to be polite as possible, especially in the last one


----------



## crxssi

innocentfreak said:


> This is usually what happens when you compare a text based version to a graphically enhanced version. I think expecting the two to be the same speed especially when you consider how old the SDUI is you are setting yourself up for disappointment.


No, this is what happens when you compare a text based version to a graphically enhanced version that isn't properly designed. One that has to force the user to wait while it loads stuff off the Internet, even when the user doesn't necessarily care about that info. One that throws in "wait states" switching from one res to the other. One that isn't multithreaded to take advantage of all the CPU resources it has. Stuff like that.

Scratch what I said in the last post- I don't really have expectations that the HDUI should be the same speed as the SDUI, but it shouldn't be *painful* to make the switch. Of course "painful" is very subjective and will vary from one person to another. At least the amount of pain is being reduced with each significant update.


----------



## crxssi

LoREvanescence said:


> Well, the first one was just my TSN, the next one I typed up a very polite paragraph about why I want it.
> 
> The other was just a question on whether or not they would be opening up the priority list again, and promised her no more emails. But yes, my TSN was in all 3. I was trying to be polite as possible, especially in the last one


OK, well, that is not as bad as some of us imagined


----------



## crxssi

nrc said:


> Could some of that speed issue be related to Internet connection speed? Didn't you say you'd recently moved somewhere with questionable internet? Specifically things like details for the stuff in the Discovery Bar might be Internet related.


I, and other people, have performed numerous tests that indicate that if one's Internet speed/latency is poor, it can very much negatively impact the HDUI experience. But if one's speed/latency is excellent, it will not make the delays go away. They only go so small. Even on a first-rate, top 5% of the country Internet provider, with perfect routers, proper cabling, etc, people can see multi-second waits for things to appear.

It is bad enough to design something that requires live Internet access in order to perform a task that does not, but it is even worse that it seems TiVo's servers, themselves are the only place the machine talks to.... so you are then at the mercy of the speed of TiVo's datacenter AND their connection to the Internet, as well as your connection to the Internet.

On the Premiere, there is plenty of space on the hard drive, plenty of down-time, and for most people, plenty of bandwidth. It should be designed to cache and preload as much as possible so almost nothing has to be "live accessed" through the Internet- unless the user specifically chooses such a function.


----------



## sbiller

crxssi said:


> I, and other people, have performed numerous tests that indicate that if one's Internet speed/latency is poor, it can very much negatively impact the HDUI experience. But if one's speed/latency is excellent, it will not make the delays go away. They only go so small. Even on a first-rate, top 5% of the country Internet provider, with perfect routers, proper cabling, etc, people can see multi-second waits for things to appear.
> 
> It is bad enough to design something that requires live Internet access in order to perform a task that does not, but it is even worse that it seems TiVo's servers, themselves are the only place the machine talks to.... so you are then at the mercy of the speed of TiVo's datacenter AND their connection to the Internet, as well as your connection to the Internet.
> 
> On the Premiere, there is plenty of space on the hard drive, plenty of down-time, and for most people, plenty of bandwidth. It should be designed to cache and preload as much as possible so almost nothing has to be "live accessed" through the Internet- unless the user specifically chooses such a function.


Very well said! Where is that TCF Like Button?!?


----------



## TiVoMargret

CoxInPHX said:


> The only time I see the progress bar is when going from Guide to LiveTV,
> Swapping tuners or changing channels *does not* bring up the progress bar.


Sorry, my mistake when I said the image with the progress bar was for channel changing. That only happens when you enter live TV. Channel changing is what you have shown. (No progress bar.)


----------



## TiVoMargret

curiousgeorge said:


> What about Parental Controls? Super-disappointed this STILL isn't implemented for the HDUI over 18 months after launch...


I expect Parental Controls in HDUI in the next release.


----------



## sbiller

TiVoMargret said:


> I expect Parental Controls in HDUI in the next release.


Hi Margret,

Can you give us a hint regarding the timeframe of the next release? Spring, Summer or Fall 2012?


----------



## innocentfreak

crxssi said:


> No, this is what happens when you compare a text based version to a graphically enhanced version that isn't properly designed. One that has to force the user to wait while it loads stuff off the Internet, even when the user doesn't necessarily care about that info. One that throws in "wait states" switching from one res to the other. One that isn't multithreaded to take advantage of all the CPU resources it has. Stuff like that.
> 
> Scratch what I said in the last post- I don't really have expectations that the HDUI should be the same speed as the SDUI, but it shouldn't be *painful* to make the switch. Of course "painful" is very subjective and will vary from one person to another. At least the amount of pain is being reduced with each significant update.


This somewhat confuses me because I have seen other similar comments saying the same thing. I never have to wait on my TiVo running ths HDUI. Just like in Dave's video I have no problem doing what I want when I want it to. Mine seems to be even quicker than his video, but this could also be due to the Slide remote which makes a noticeable improvement in response time.


----------



## innocentfreak

I noticed something today which I do like. When a show ends, you don't get the bong. You still get the TiVo sound when you delete or keep the recording, but he delete window pops up silently.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

crxssi said:


> I, and other people, have performed numerous tests that indicate that if one's Internet speed/latency is poor, it can very much negatively impact the HDUI experience. But if one's speed/latency is excellent, it will not make the delays go away. They only go so small. Even on a first-rate, top 5% of the country Internet provider, with perfect routers, proper cabling, etc, people can see multi-second waits for things to appear.
> 
> It is bad enough to design something that requires live Internet access in order to perform a task that does not, but it is even worse that it seems TiVo's servers, themselves are the only place the machine talks to.... so you are then at the mercy of the speed of TiVo's datacenter AND their connection to the Internet, as well as your connection to the Internet.
> 
> On the Premiere, there is plenty of space on the hard drive, plenty of down-time, and for most people, plenty of bandwidth. It should be designed to cache and preload as much as possible so almost nothing has to be "live accessed" through the Internet- unless the user specifically chooses such a function.


This. A hundred times this.

This is overall a nice and MUCH needed update. They've made significant improvements and many of the "local" actions are finally starting to hit acceptable speeds. But the internet stuff has and will always drag the experience.

At the very least, the Premiere should cache what it should know it will need -- Discovery bar data, recorded show images/data, etc.


----------



## crxssi

innocentfreak said:


> This somewhat confuses me because I have seen other similar comments saying the same thing. I never have to wait on my TiVo running ths HDUI. Just like in Dave's video I have no problem doing what I want when I want it to. Mine seems to be even quicker than his video, but this could also be due to the Slide remote which makes a noticeable improvement in response time.


The delays are clearly visible in Dave's video. When something is selected or highlighted, the stuff to the right of it does not appear instantly, there is usually a 0.5 second delay. Also, watch for the discovery bar to change from one menu to another, average 2 seconds. When going into settings, there is a 3 second delay. When returning, it is 3 seconds before everything finishes appearing again. When he selected something on the discovery bar, it took 2 to 3 seconds to display anything about it. When he selects My Shows, there is a 2 second delay.

One slick thing I noticed in Dave's version 20 video (other than general speedup), is to "fade" the discovery bar in and out, instead of have just just go instantly from dim to bright when it is finally ready to update it. So although it is still not fast enough, at least it doesn't look as distracting or as abrupt (to me watching his video of it, anyway).

Most of the delays are MUCH longer on my 14.9 Premiere. I just tried now. Pressing "My shows" took 6 seconds to finish drawing EVERYTHING on the screen. Scrolling through the programs, it takes 2.5 seconds to display the info about the program on the right, when you rest on one of them. When I select a show from the list of recorded programs, it takes 3 seconds to draw the screen, and another 3 seconds before the distraction of the discovery bar update happens.

Overall, there are lots of improvements in the HDUI performance (and function) since 14.9. I hope the speedup in his video will translate to my system here. (And I *am* in the top 5% Internet speed/latency already). If they can keep it up, this looks promising! Will it win me over? I just can't say until I actually try using it for myself.


----------



## aaronwt

Tivogre said:


> For reference,
> 
> I sent Margret my 4 TSNs this am at 8:17. Download is now processing on all 4 boxes!!!
> 
> I got no notification. I just tried a connection to tivo about once an hour or so since this morning.


She got my Premieres too. I sent her my TSNs Friday morning and was able to update the rest of my boxes last night

Thanks Margret!


----------



## Saberj

One thing that I was noticing today involved a problem I've had with the HDUI in the problem. When you go between Tivo Central and the program you are watching, there is a hitch where the video and audio stutter a bit. With the latest update, there is a similar transition between the program and the guide. But it doesn't have that hitch. That's how I'd love to see the PIP box on Tivo Central operate as well. I'm wondering why there is a difference there.


----------



## moyekj

HDUI guide has an annoying bug. With guide up if you hit guide or clear the guide dismisses but the "medium" info banner comes up. Pressing guide again and especially "clear" should never be followed by an overlay of any sort.


----------



## CoxInPHX

moyekj said:


> HDUI guide has an annoying bug. With guide up if you hit guide or clear the guide dismisses but the "medium" info banner comes up. Pressing guide again and especially "clear" should never be followed by an overlay of any sort.


Try pressing Select during a recording playback, and see that annoying behavior. :down::down::down:


----------



## aaronwt

One thing I noticed today is that you can now select the info button and go directly to one of the other three tuners on the Elite instead of cycling through with the LiveTV button.(I can still cycle through them with the LiveTV if I want)


----------



## aaronwt

CoxInPHX said:


> Try pressing Select during a recording playback, and see that annoying behavior. :down::down::down:


I see it brings up the mini guide and if you hit select again it goes to live TV on the program you selected.

What did it do before with select? I know if you hit guide before the guide would come up.

EDIT: I see the full guide comes up when you hit the guide button which is fine, but I guess the mini guide coming up when you hit select is a bug that can be added to the list for the next update.

Also the mini guide that comes up when you hit select is at the top of the channel list. Not at the last channel viewed from Live TV.

At least it is not a major bug. Overall this is an excellent update.


----------



## davezatz

nrc said:


> Could some of that speed issue be related to Internet connection speed? Didn't you say you'd recently moved somewhere with questionable internet? Specifically things like details for the stuff in the Discovery Bar might be Internet related.


My Internet speed is much slower than I've been used to in recent years. However, isn't not entirely awful and has been sufficient to stream HD video via Roku and Apple TV... I'd think TiVo's minimal text and thumbnails would be no problem.










I think it's just a poor design or implementation that obviously doesn't rely on any sort of pre-fetching and local caching for whatever reason. Having said that, the Discovery Bar is mostly eye candy and as crxssi mentioned, TiVo now seems to reuse prior (caching?!) thumbnails faded out before bringing in the new ones so it's a somewhat smoother transition. My main issues are with how the NPL list populates still somewhat too slowly and if you look at one of the screens, two line items pop in a second after everything else which is odd.



nrc said:


> Graphic demonstration of what a good thing it is that they allow you to turn off the picture in TiVo Central. Good lord, "blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah." I nice option might be to leave the box but automatically pause it.


I think I might be the only one who enjoys the Picture-In-Guide... it gives my TiVo more life.


----------



## CoxInPHX

brentil said:


> I don't know if that one in particular is hide-able but TiVoMargret previously in this thread showed where to go to disable the other PIP items. She also said you can temp hide them like you can in the current version by hitting slow motion still.


The Video window on the Guide is not hide-able with the Slow-Mo still.


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> I think I might be the only one who enjoys the Picture-In-Guide... it gives my TiVo more life.


I don't mind it if I am watching live TV or if I am watching a recording and hit the guide button, but if I have it disabled and I am in the menus it shouldn't show up when I go to use the guide.

I discovered today that the new menus handle Metadata slightly differently. Currently if you are watching a pytivo pushed show with a metadata.txt file, you no longer can see the episode name during playback. It still displays the Series name and description but the episode name is missing. I haven't tried with a .TiVo file though from another TiVo or from the PC.

I wish TiVo would share more info on metadata so wmcbrine could incorporate the changes into pytivo.


----------



## moyekj

CoxInPHX said:


> Try pressing Select during a recording playback, and see that annoying behavior. :down::down::down:


 I think that is by design. I would say "Select" is a poor choice especially since it interferes with entering SPS codes, but then again thinking about it there aren't many remote buttons available - the arrow keys are all taken (including up), so it would have to be one of the A,B,C keys I suppose which would not be intuitive. Personally I don't like overlays most of the time and try hard to minimize when they appear which is why SPSPS code is a must for me.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> I don't mind it if I am watching live TV or if I am watching a recording and hit the guide button, but if I have it disabled and I am in the menus it shouldn't show up when I go to use the guide.


 Yes it's not too good if all tuners are busy recording something you are going to get a spoiler of some sort when bringing up the guide and have to use mute or pause button to try and ignore the video window. For consistency the "slow" button should hide the video window for HDUI guide just like it does for My Shows screen.

I'm going to try and force myself to use HDUI for a week or so to see it it's tolerable, but all these little issues coupled with slowness still have me heavily leaning to use SDUI. To me the most useful feature by a mile will be when MRS is finally enabled in a few weeks which will enable you to watch programs from a remote TiVo that are still recording (which can't be done with MRV).


----------



## LoREvanescence

sighs, I got an actual reply that the priority list has closed

crys


----------



## brentil

crxssi said:


> On the Premiere, there is plenty of space on the hard drive, plenty of down-time, and for most people, plenty of bandwidth. It should be designed to cache and preload as much as possible so almost nothing has to be "live accessed" through the Internet- unless the user specifically chooses such a function.


I think now that we have the 2nd core enabled TiVo will have the ability to do a lot of extra misc tasks they weren't able to do before. The rapid release of 14.9.2.2 and now 20 to me almost feels like the 14.9 was almost a very wide dual core shakedown to find any super hidden issues before the move to 20 with an all new kernel on top of dual core.


----------



## generaltso

Looks like they've still been authorizing TiVos for the update over the weekend. I forced a connection this afternoon, but didn't get the update. I forced a connection again this evening and now it's updating.


----------



## shadowfrom88

Very happy to receive the 20.2 update tonight....even if it was in the middle of the playoff game. Ive been playing with the various new HDUI screens. More than anything Im happy to see that YES, somebody in silicone valley has been busy doing something to improve out service after all. AND, having Margret being so open and transparent about the update and what it would do....and even today telling us over twitter that the next update would include KidZone in the HDUI. Its like the tivo of old has suddenly returned....love it....keep up the great work guys!!


----------



## caryrae73

My turn I guess. Did a connection and it has been downloading for a bit.


----------



## mmf01

Here is the latest folks..Looks like all requests to TivoMargret that were sent before 4:30pm PST yesterday are now complete. See link below.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/155860737275854848
Both boxes updating right now! Thanks TivoMargret, You Rock!!


----------



## TiVoMargret

shadowfrom88 said:


> Very happy to receive the 20.2 update tonight....even if it was in the middle of the playoff game. Ive been playing with the various new HDUI screens. More than anything Im happy to see that YES, somebody in silicone valley has been busy doing something to improve out service after all. AND, having Margret being so open and transparent about the update and what it would do....and even today telling us over twitter that the next update would include KidZone in the HDUI. Its like the tivo of old has suddenly returned....love it....keep up the great work guys!!


Thank you!

But... I said I expect "Parental Controls" would be available in HDUI in the next release. (KidZone is different, and I don't expect it in the next release.)


----------



## mmf01

I'm loving the new interface, but for whatever reason, the HDUI feels a bit slower when transitioning into "My shows" from Tivo Central. This lag also occurs after each selection/transition into season pass recordings. Perhap the box is doing some background indexing or post-update activities, I'll give it some time. Otherwise, things look great. Overall, Nice work TiVo!

And the info bar at bottom is nice. I thought I wasn't going to like it at first, but it's actaully nice to see heads visible, rather than cut off.


----------



## RoundTuit

I'm liking the new release. One minor tweak that I noticed is that two successive TiVo commands can be stacked to get into the My Shows list (as long as they are not too rapid). Maybe this happened in 14.9.2.2 and I just didn't notice it.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

RoundTuit said:


> I'm liking the new release. One minor tweak that I noticed is that two successive TiVo commands can be stacked to get into the My Shows list (as long as they are not too rapid). Maybe this happened in 14.9.2.2 and I just didn't notice it.


pretty sure that's been around for a very long time


----------



## generaltso

I've seen people here say they don't like the clock showing seconds. What clock shows seconds? My new clock only shows the hour and minutes, no seconds.


----------



## compnurd

davezatz said:


> My Internet speed is much slower than I've been used to in recent years. However, isn't not entirely awful and has been sufficient to stream HD video via Roku and Apple TV... I'd think TiVo's minimal text and thumbnails would be no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's just a poor design or implementation that obviously doesn't rely on any sort of pre-fetching and local caching for whatever reason. Having said that, the Discovery Bar is mostly eye candy and as crxssi mentioned, TiVo now seems to reuse prior (caching?!) thumbnails faded out before bringing in the new ones so it's a somewhat smoother transition. My main issues are with how the NPL list populates still somewhat too slowly and if you look at one of the screens, two line items pop in a second after everything else which is odd.
> 
> I think I might be the only one who enjoys the Picture-In-Guide... it gives my TiVo more life.


you think that is bad, try waiting for Direct TV's new UI to download images via the sat. on there main screen


----------



## compnurd

TiVoMargret said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But... I said I expect "Parental Controls" would be available in HDUI in the next release. (KidZone is different, and I don't expect it in the next release.)


Any chance we can get some updated channel logos in the next push? My local FSN Sports channel has not been FSN in a year, it is a Root Sports channel now


----------



## JosephB

compnurd said:


> you think that is bad, try waiting for Direct TV's new UI to download images via the sat. on there main screen


DirecTV's UI doesn't download that stuff via satellite. Their DVRs require an internet connection for some of the advanced stuff to work, and what is downloaded from the satellite is pre-cached


----------



## compnurd

JosephB said:


> DirecTV's UI doesn't download that stuff via satellite. Their DVRs require an internet connection for some of the advanced stuff to work, and what is downloaded from the satellite is pre-cached


No, Not on the new User interface. My parents which do NOT have a internet connection to there unit, when you click Menu on the new Interface, loads pictures like the Tivo does, and it is rotational depending on what is hot. These images take several seconds to load.

The internet connection is for widgets, on demand and other heavy download content


----------



## crxssi

caryrae73 said:


> My turn I guess. Did a connection and it has been downloading for a bit.


Looks like my request slipped through, afterall. This is the first time I have EVER gotten a release before anyone else 

It took exactly 18 min 31 sec to install. I made a promise to someone, that I might regret, I will attempt to do another changelog thread.


----------



## sbiller

crxssi said:


> ...I will attempt to do another changelog thread.


+1 :up:


----------



## crxssi

sbiller said:


> +1 :up:


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481338


----------



## generaltso

crxssi said:


> It took exactly 18 min 31 sec to install.


My regular Premiere, Premiere XL, and Elite each took about an hour for the update to complete. I wonder why there's such a big range in time that it takes.


----------



## DeWitt

crxssi said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481338


Your effort on the Change Logs has been incredible. Thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## compnurd

generaltso said:


> My regular Premiere, Premiere XL, and Elite each took about an hour for the update to complete. I wonder why there's such a big range in time that it takes.


I want to say 15 min to download and yeh about 15-18 to complete after that


----------



## crxssi

compnurd said:


> I want to say 15 min to download and yeh about 15-18 to complete after that


Just a clarification, I was not counting the download time, only the upgrade time from reboot.


----------



## awsnyde

I actually had my Premiere updated a couple of days ago without even requesting it. ;-) That's the first time that's happened, though to be honest, I've never minded waiting.

I like the update but it does seem a little slower overall--not horribly so though. I haven't had stability issues in a long time, since an update or two after the Premiere was first released, and I haven't seen any issues with this release.

I did notice the Discovery Bar is much more configurable. I set it so that only shows in My Shows appear, but haven't paid attention to whether this made anything faster or not.


----------



## rainwater

generaltso said:


> My regular Premiere, Premiere XL, and Elite each took about an hour for the update to complete. I wonder why there's such a big range in time that it takes.


The size of the hard drive has a big affect on reboot and upgrade times.


----------



## JosephB

Amount of data on your system (Season Passes, guide data, number of channels, thumbs data, history, todo list, wishlists, etc.) also likely have something to do with how long it takes to prep an update when you reboot. Some amount of that has to be processed before the TiVo can boot all the way up


----------



## critta

I haven't posted here before but have been a member for years and this new update seems to renewed my faith in Tivo!! Many Thanks to Margret!!

I got my tsn number to her before noon on friday and am currently updating now... I forced multiple tivo calls looking for the update to no avail... But i decided to unplug the preiere for about 30 seconds to force the reboot and!!!!

There it was!! 

A reboot nevers hurt!!

Thanks again Margret!!


----------



## bikegeek

Priority list is back open.


----------



## almostinsane

Loving the new UI! Awesome update.


----------



## sbiller

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26735028-TiVo-Major-TiVo-HDUI-update


----------



## generaltso

rainwater said:


> The size of the hard drive has a big affect on reboot and upgrade times.


That's probably it. All three of my boxes have 2TB drives.


----------



## generaltso

I noticed that the "New" badge now appears next to folders that contain new episodes. I don't think it did that before. I also noticed that there are bloop sounds when typing qwerty style with the slide remote, which weren't there before.


----------



## RoundTuit

Am_I_Evil said:


> pretty sure that's been around for a very long time


Hasn't worked for me on the HDUI until just recently.


----------



## mmf01

bikegeek said:


> Priority list is back open.


Here is today's twitter post on how to get added to the priority list..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/156121605330829312


----------



## Test

I already submitted immediately following her first TWEET. Think I should submit again? Couldn't hurt right?


----------



## JosephB

Test said:


> I already submitted immediately following her first TWEET. Think I should submit again? Couldn't hurt right?


Actually it could. If you've submitted it, just wait. They're putting them in in batches. If people email her 10 or 20 times it's just going to dissuade her to do this in the future. Don't abuse it!


----------



## innocentfreak

JosephB said:


> Actually it could. If you've submitted it, just wait. They're putting them in in batches. If people email her 10 or 20 times it's just going to dissuade her to do this in the future. Don't abuse it!


If he sent an email after the first initial tweet though he should already have the update if he is eligible for the update.


----------



## aaronwt

generaltso said:


> My regular Premiere, Premiere XL, and Elite each took about an hour for the update to complete. I wonder why there's such a big range in time that it takes.


All four of my boxes took different amounts of time to update as well as different amounts of time to download.


----------



## brentil

With a large update like this I would expect a decent amount of time required for upgrade, especially on well loved devices. If it's like any other large software package that includes a database there are probably schema updates and data massaging required which as you have more data in your database the longer it takes.


----------



## LoREvanescence

bikegeek said:


> Priority list is back open.


Thanks so much for alerting me, I hardly ever go on twitter.

I'm surprised it's open again, I asked yesterday if they would open it back up again and was told sorry, no.

It's Christmas Time


----------



## eddieb187

Both my Premiere XLs only took 10 minutes from the time the first Now Starting Up screen after I saw "Pending Restart" and forced a Restart.


----------



## brentil

eddieb187 said:


> Both my Premiere XLs only took 10 minutes from the time the first Now Starting Up screen after I saw "Pending Restart" and forced a Restart.


How long have you had them, and is TiVo Suggestions enabled?


----------



## LoREvanescence

just a question I had. Does the list guide still exist, the one with the channel on the left and a row of programs vertically on the right?


----------



## JosephB

LoREvanescence said:


> just a question I had. Does the list guide still exist, the one with the channel on the left and a row of programs vertically on the right?


That's the live guide, and yes, it still exists. That's one of TiVo's signature features. Don't see it going anywhere anytime soon


----------



## brentil

LoREvanescence said:


> just a question I had. Does the list guide still exist, the one with the channel on the left and a row of programs vertically on the right?


Yup, there's a pic of it in the Twitter feed and hiding in this thread somewhere.


----------



## mmf01

LoREvanescence said:


> just a question I had. Does the list guide still exist, the one with the channel on the left and a row of programs vertically on the right?


Yup, still there. This is my default view and was worried as well.


----------



## brentil

FYI



> @tivodesign
> TiVo Margret Schmidt
> Note: the priority list will *close again (for good)* on Monday at NOON Pacific. If you miss the deadline, you'll be waiting two weeks or so.


----------



## mrschimpf

Just found something very good for multi-linguals and people who use descriptive video service on PBS, CBS, etc...

Switching language audio tracks on programs recorded post-20.2 upgrade now works within the recording, so you don't have to set a language deep in the menus to get it to record in a certain language before recording :up:.


----------



## Saberj

generaltso said:


> I've seen people here say they don't like the clock showing seconds. What clock shows seconds? My new clock only shows the hour and minutes, no seconds.


I've been trying to figure that exact same thing out. The clock on Tivo Central shows down to minutes. The Clock on the progress bar only shows down to the minute, and the clock on the banners only show down to the minute. What am I missing that shows down to the second?


----------



## xander777

When you do the Select-Play-Select-9-Select trick that brings up a clock on live tv. Used to be in the lower right corner and is now dead center on the screen. Shows current time down to the seconds.


----------



## JosephB

xander777 said:


> When you do the Select-Play-Select-9-Select trick that brings up a clock on live tv. Used to be in the lower right corner and is now dead center on the screen. Shows current time down to the seconds.


Well if you were ok with having a clock on the screen all the time I don't see the huge difference. I played around with the SPS-9-S clock to see if I could make it work, but having that on screen all the time would drive me nuts


----------



## brentil

I got my TSN in yesterday but it's not showing up yet so I'm betting we made another backlog of updates.


----------



## brentil

I got my update and rebooted, it took 23 minutes to do the update with my base Premiere that has an attached 1TB WD Expander that was nearly full.

I'm all over this update like white on rice, this is wonderful!


----------



## aasun

brentil said:


> I got my update and rebooted, it took 23 minutes to do the update with my base Premiere that has an attached 1TB WD Expander that was nearly full.
> 
> I'm all over this update like white on rice, this is wonderful!


I'm hoping to get lucky. sent mine in Friday morning (missed the cut off) but caught the next one and sent in Sunday afternoon. been connecting a few times each day. maybe I'll wake up tomorrow morning with a gift!

everything sounds great about this!


----------



## bbrown9

I got the update. The one thing that is disappointing me is that I got the impression from others' comments that the transition between SD and HD menus was smoother. It's not smoother at all. I still see the screen go black for a few seconds and hear an annoying click before the screen finally comes back. Nothing has changed in this area at all as far as I can tell. 

I'm looking forward to the version that has all HD menus so there is no such transition to deal with.


----------



## bbrown9

I do like all the other improvments though!


----------



## morac

bbrown9 said:


> I got the update. The one thing that is disappointing me is that I got the impression from others' comments that the transition between SD and HD menus was smoother. It's not smoother at all. I still see the screen go black for a few seconds and hear an annoying click before the screen finally comes back. Nothing has changed in this area at all as far as I can tell.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the version that has all HD menus so there is no such transition to deal with.


That's your tv handling the resolution change. There's nothing TiVo can do about that, unless you use a "fixed" resolution by unchecking all video formats other than the highest one your tv supports.


----------



## compnurd

morac said:


> That's your tv handling the resolution change. There's nothing TiVo can do about that, unless you use a "fixed" resolution by unchecking all video formats other than the highest one your tv supports.


Yup


----------



## LoREvanescence

brentil said:


> I got my update and rebooted, it took 23 minutes to do the update with my base Premiere that has an attached 1TB WD Expander that was nearly full.
> 
> I'm all over this update like white on rice, this is wonderful!


Same here, if that even. I have the 1TB WD Expander, base Premiere and 96% full.

I was surprised it didn't take an hour.


----------



## TVCricket

Got the new update this morning, but two things I absolutely hate are how the show info is at the bottom and that pressing Guide makes your video go small and in the upper right hand corner while it opens a full screen guide. What was wrong with a guide overlay? Why did they move the Info bar to the bottom? It ends up covering almost half of the screen.


----------



## jwcooper

TVCricket said:


> Got the new update this morning, but two things I absolutely hate are how the show info is at the bottom and that pressing Guide makes your video go small and in the upper right hand corner while it opens a full screen guide. What was wrong with a guide overlay? Why did they move the Info bar to the bottom? It ends up covering almost half of the screen.


At first I didn't like the info bar at the bottom either, but it makes more sense there. It covers up less of the best screen space (the top/middle) of the screen.

The one thing that would be nice is opacity to the overlay background around the edges, etc.

Also, in my opinion, the guide overlay wasn't as useful as it is now. You can see the video unobstructed while using the guide now. Admittedly, the small video in the upper right probably isn't so not great for small TV's.

Clearly personal preference here though.


----------



## LoREvanescence

For me it takes less then a second to enter the guide. It's like as fast as a cameras flash that it flashes black. And that's perfectly acceptable to me.

Yeah, it was strange seeing the info on the bottom, but I too think it is better there.


----------



## Saberj

jwcooper said:


> At first I didn't like the info bar at the bottom either, but it makes more sense there. It covers up less of the best screen space (the top/middle) of the screen.
> 
> The one thing that would be nice is opacity to the overlay background around the edges, etc.
> 
> Also, in my opinion, the guide overlay wasn't as useful as it is now. You can see the video unobstructed while using the guide now. Admittedly, the small video in the upper right probably isn't so not great for small TV's.
> 
> Clearly personal preference here though.


Yeah, I would much rather see a small unobstructed video than a large 90% obstructed video. But I guess those borders around the grid could have shown something halfway useful. In theory.


----------



## compnurd

Saberj said:


> Yeah, I would much rather see a small unobstructed video than a large 90% obstructed video. But I guess those borders around the grid could have shown something halfway useful. In theory.


The Guide screen compared to the overlay is much better.

it was sometimes hard to see the text with such a light overlay.

I also thought i would hate the bottom info bars but i am actually coming to like it alot


----------



## TVCricket

jwcooper said:


> At first I didn't like the info bar at the bottom either, but it makes more sense there. It covers up less of the best screen space (the top/middle) of the screen.
> 
> The one thing that would be nice is opacity to the overlay background around the edges, etc.
> 
> Also, in my opinion, the guide overlay wasn't as useful as it is now. You can see the video unobstructed while using the guide now. Admittedly, the small video in the upper right probably isn't so not great for small TV's.
> 
> Clearly personal preference here though.


Eh. I've got a 55" tv and the video window is still too small. As for the Info banner, I wish I had a camera to show how much space it actually takes up. It's literally half of my screen.


----------



## gonzotek

TVCricket said:


> It's literally half of my screen.


Won't it take the same amount of space whether it's at the top or the bottom?


----------



## atmuscarella

TVCricket said:


> Eh. I've got a 55" tv and the video window is still too small. As for the Info banner, I wish I had a camera to show how much space it actually takes up. It's literally half of my screen.


Well the large Info banner only shows up when you actually use the Info button (the banner when changing channels is smaller and can be made to go away fairly fast) so one would assuming that if you pushed the Info button you actually want to see/read the information, so I guess I don't see the problem

While I understand that having a video window in the guide allows people to multi task - my question is why? If you want to watch TV watch it - if you want to search through the guide for something do it.

The whole purpose of a TiVo is to free you from live TV so why do you need or want to watch TV while in the guide? Even if you are watching something "live" you have a pause button so watching TV in the Guide makes no sense to me.


----------



## xander777

atmuscarella said:


> Well the large Info banner only shows up when you actually use the Info button (the banner when changing channels is smaller and can be made to go away fairly fast) so one would assuming that if you pushed the Info button you actually want to see/read the information, so I guess I don't see the problem
> 
> While I understand that having a video window in the guide allows people to multi task - my question is why? If you want to watch TV watch it - if you want to search through the guide for something do it.
> 
> The whole purpose of a TiVo is to free you from live TV so why do you need or want to watch TV while in the guide? Even if you are watching something "live" you have a pause button so watching TV in the Guide makes no sense to me.


Thought I saw that you can turn off the live tv window in the settings. Is that not true for when you are using the giude?


----------



## atmuscarella

xander777 said:


> Thought I saw that you can turn off the live tv window in the settings. Is that not true for when you are using the giude?


Before the latest update you could turn it off in the HDUI, so I am going to assume if that option is still there and you turned it off in the UI that it would turn it off in the Guide but I don't know for sure will test it out later.


----------



## gonzotek

atmuscarella said:


> Before the latest update you could turn it off in the HDUI, so I am going to assume if that option is still there and you turned it off in the UI that it would turn it off in the Guide but I don't know for sure will test it out later.


It remains in the guide even when disabled in the menus.


----------



## atmuscarella

gonzotek said:


> It remains in the guide even when disabled in the menus.


Yes I just tested and you are correct guess they want you to have some distraction in the guide no matter what


----------



## TVCricket

gonzotek said:


> Won't it take the same amount of space whether it's at the top or the bottom?


Tue, but it's still too big to begin with. I guess I'm just used to so many of the old Tivo methods. Another thing I've noticed is when you're near the end of a recording and press <--, you're usually greeted by a bloop sound and then asked if you want to keep or delete the recording. Now the only thing that happens is the pop up message.


----------



## davezatz

gonzotek said:


> Won't it take the same amount of space whether it's at the top or the bottom?


What they need to do is to let me call up the "medium" channel banner without clicking through the mini guide, as I don't always need to full "large" channel banner. Bring back the right arrow cycling!


----------



## xander777

davezatz said:


> What they need to do is to let me call up the "medium" channel banner without clicking through the mini guide, as I don't always need to full "large" channel banner. Bring back the right arrow cycling!


2 thumbs up for that!


----------



## gonzotek

davezatz said:


> What they need to do is to let me call up the "medium" channel banner without clicking through the mini guide, as I don't always need to full "large" channel banner. Bring back the right arrow cycling!


+1000!


----------



## cherry ghost

davezatz said:


> What they need to do is to let me call up the "medium" channel banner without clicking through the mini guide, as I don't always need to full "large" channel banner. Bring back the right arrow cycling!


agreed, even if it's only two options instead of three


----------



## rainwater

davezatz said:


> What they need to do is to let me call up the "medium" channel banner without clicking through the mini guide, as I don't always need to full "large" channel banner. Bring back the right arrow cycling!


I wish they would just use the medium banner always and then allow down arrow to show the full info if you want to see it. The huge banner is just too large and distracting as I rarely use it.


----------



## Innerloop

atmuscarella said:


> While I understand that having a video window in the guide allows people to multi task - my question is why? If you want to watch TV watch it - if you want to search through the guide for something do it.


Sometimes the person "surfing" channels isn't the only one in the room. I do feel less intrusive popping up the guide when my wife is watching when I know (given a decent-size TV) that it won't severely disrupt when she may be watching while I search for a better option..

+1 for the new design.

I DO miss repeated presses of RIGHT direction button to cycle between different versions of the channel banner though. I never realized how frequently I used that until it was gone! Seems harmless to bring that behavior back, no?


----------



## bbrown9

morac said:


> That's your tv handling the resolution change. There's nothing TiVo can do about that, unless you use a "fixed" resolution by unchecking all video formats other than the highest one your tv supports.


The odd thing about that is that my TV says that the input is 720p both before and after the switch. So what is it switching?


----------



## caryrae73

If you watch this video from Tivo at CES there is a small part with Xfinity on Demand, said it would be rolling out soon.

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/1383...technology-verizon-lawsuit/?playlist_id=87185


----------



## morac

bbrown9 said:


> The odd thing about that is that my TV says that the input is 720p both before and after the switch. So what is it switching?


I can tell you SD screens aren't in 720p, unless that's the only checkbox you have checked off. If that's the case then there's something weird going on since what you describe shouldn't happen in that case.


----------



## bbrown9

morac said:


> I can tell you SD screens aren't in 720p, unless that's the only checkbox you have checked off. If that's the case then there's something weird going on since what you describe shouldn't happen in that case.


Well my TV is seeing 720p when they're up. Isn't there a reported bug where 480i is being output as 720p even when all output formats are checked? When I watch an SD channel now, my TV says it's 720p.


----------



## bbrown9

bbrown9 said:


> Well my TV is seeing 720p when they're up. Isn't there a reported bug where 480i is being output as 720p even when all output formats are checked? When I watch an SD channel now, my TV says it's 720p.


I just did an experiment and unchecked all the output formats except 1080i and I still get the black screen and click when transitioning from an HD menu to an SD menu and back.


----------



## aaronwt

bbrown9 said:


> I just did an experiment and unchecked all the output formats except 1080i and I still get the black screen and click when transitioning from an HD menu to an SD menu and back.


What is this click? I get a black screen for a split second when on 1080i output. But no audio issues.


----------



## JosephB

aaronwt said:


> What is this click? I get a black screen for a split second when on 1080i output. But no audio issues.


It's an artifact of his TV switching resolutions. Some TVs do it, some don't


----------



## bbrown9

JosephB said:


> It's an artifact of his TV switching resolutions. Some TVs do it, some don't


But the TV shouldn't be switching. I unchecked all output formats except 1080i and it still does it. All screens should now be displayed at 1080i when it gets to the TV. Why would it be switching?

I think I figured it out. It's not video switching - it's audio. I noticed that the TV banner that tells me what the video format is also tells me if dolby digital audio is enabled. I hear the click when switching the menus because DD is enabled for the HD menus but not for the SD ones (why wold it - there's no audio on the SD menus).

To prove out that theory I changed the audio option on my TiVo to "Dolby Digital to PCM" and I don't hear the click anymore. (but I don't get Dolby Digital with that setting so there's a tradeoff here.)

I guess when all the menus are HD, they will all have the video window and will all have audio enabled and then I won't hear the click anymore. *sigh*


----------



## RoundTuit

I have not reread this entire thread, so please excuse me if what I am about to post has already been said....

When 20.2 was first released and I read the post about 480i content being up-converted to 720p, I checked it on my system and I could not produce the problem -- that is, SD channels were correctly rendered as 480i. To be honest, I did not try that hard, but based on this I assumed it was not a universal problem in 20.2.

However, as I continued following this thread, it seemed like most if not all 20.2 TiVo users were experiencing this behavior (again, please excuse me if I missed some posts), so I just now rechecked the behavior on my system. When I changed from HD content to SD (e.g., 720p to 480i), the SD content was rendered as 720p. This surprised me as it was different than what I previously experienced, so I tried it again. However, the second time the SD content (same channel as before) was now rendered as 480i. I then tried 1080i content and it too was rendered as 480i. In otherwords, I could not repeat the problem.

Nevertheless, I noticed another strange behavior. Now when I was changing the channel, I no longer would see the channel banner at the bottom of the screen, and as I entered the channel number there was no overlay on the screen. However, the channel would change to the correct channel. I then tried to bring up the mini guide with Select, and it would not display either. However, after displaying the live guide, whatever odd state it was in was cleared, and the mini guide and channel banner were then displayable. Also, 480i content was now again rendered as 720p.

I tried to recreate this and was never successful -- that is, 480i content is now always rendered as 720p. In thinking about this, what obviously is happening is that in order to display an HD banner or mini-guide overlay on SD content, it needs to be upconverted to HD, thus 720p -- it could be no other way. Once the overlay is removed, the TiVo could down convert back to 480i, but I suspect they chose not to do this to avoid the delays that most TVs exhibit when switching resolutions. The alternative would be to display an alternate banner and mini-guide when rendering SD content, but that would probably be just as annoying.

So, for me there is no surprise that 480i content is always up converted to 720p. However, what does puzzle me is how I was able to get the TiVo into a state where it did not up convert, and would not display the channel banner or mini-guide. Other than this, I claim WAD (working as designed).

Sorry for the long blather -- I am just thinking out loud.


----------



## CoxInPHX

We have a winner, look what I just found, when trying to recreate your scenarios.


----------



## JosephB

bbrown9 said:


> But the TV shouldn't be switching. I unchecked all output formats except 1080i and it still does it. All screens should now be displayed at 1080i when it gets to the TV. Why would it be switching?
> 
> I think I figured it out. It's not video switching - it's audio. I noticed that the TV banner that tells me what the video format is also tells me if dolby digital audio is enabled. I hear the click when switching the menus because DD is enabled for the HD menus but not for the SD ones (why wold it - there's no audio on the SD menus).
> 
> To prove out that theory I changed the audio option on my TiVo to "Dolby Digital to PCM" and I don't hear the click anymore. (but I don't get Dolby Digital with that setting so there's a tradeoff here.)
> 
> I guess when all the menus are HD, they will all have the video window and will all have audio enabled and then I won't hear the click anymore. *sigh*


well, even when all menus are in HD you'll still get the popping if you hit a program that is DD vs. one that isn't. Is the popping coming from your TV or a receiver?


----------



## compnurd

I only have 720P selected on one TV and 720P 1080i/p on another and i get no screen change/flicker or pop


----------



## JCCool

Quick question...

Let's say you are watching one of your previously recorded shows, and while watching the show you decide to press the Menu button and see the main screen with My Shows, Search, etc... How do you get back to your previously recorded show that you were watching without having to select it again from the My Shows section. If I press exit or go back on the remote it doesn't clear the screen? Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## rainwater

JCCool said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Let's say you are watching one of your previously recorded shows, and while watching the show you decide to press the Menu button and see the main screen with My Shows, Search, etc... How do you get back to your previously recorded show that you were watching without having to select it again from the My Shows section. If I press exit or go back on the remote it doesn't clear the screen? Any ideas? Thanks!


Zoom should bring you back to what is in the Preview window.


----------



## bbrown9

JosephB said:


> well, even when all menus are in HD you'll still get the popping if you hit a program that is DD vs. one that isn't. Is the popping coming from your TV or a receiver?


It's coming from the TV. I don't have a receiver.


----------



## sbiller

http://thedigitalmediazone.com/2012/01/12/tivo-previews-sdk-and-discusses-roadmap/

*Third-party apps*
TiVos access to third-party services and personal content has been fairly limited in the past, but thats likely to change this year. TiVo today previewed a Developers Kit at the CEAs Developer University event. This kit will enable third parties to extend TiVos capabilities through something of an application ecosystem. TiVo says it will provide access to its APIs to the Series 4 platform over the year. We expect this will be a management development community more like Xbox than, say, Roku.


----------



## JCCool

rainwater said:


> Zoom should bring you back to what is in the Preview window.


Thanks!


----------



## TVCricket

Did they remove the Discovery Bar settings? I remember that there was a Less, More, Normal setting for it.


----------



## jrtroo

Less/more/ect is gone. Go and check out the changes- the options have been updated to which kinds of things show up for your own preferences.


----------



## TVCricket

That would explain things. Everything in my Discovery Bar points to shows that I've already recorded. Isn't this a bad thing for "discovering" new shows and programs?


----------



## tre74

So, haven't noticed any hang ups that result in minutes of the ol' green ring, but there have been a few instances of the ring popping up for just a moment. Anybody else notice the restyling of the ring? It used to look exactly like the Windows 7 ring. Was there a redesign because of the similarity?


----------

